#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Не возьму в толк....

## Legba

Дзогчен постулируется как самостоятельное учение, не зависимое от Сутры и Тантры, и необязательно буддийское. Это неоднократно постулировалось, на данном форуме - в том числе. Не будем сейчас обсуждать аргументацию, это делалось неоднократно, ни к чему не пришли.
Я совершенно не могу понять другого. Если не привлекать сугубо буддийские если угодно - "сутрические") соображения (такие как 4 благородных истины), совершенно не ясна_ мотивация_ для практики Дзогчен. Допустим, у некого мистера Х - все нормально "по жизни". :Cool:  То бишь, выражаясь буддийским языком, он не испытывает "страдания страданий", на "страдания перемен" чхать хотел, а про "всепроникающее страдание" - даже и не думал. Таковой человек, даже весьма разумный, прочтя про "Три Завета" задаст резонный вопрос - а на хрена мне все это?
Итак - вопрос. Если Дзогчен - самостоятельное Учение, не нуждающееся в сутрических "подпорках", как должна формулироваться мотивация практика?
_Зачем_ получать прямое ознакомление и т.д.?

----------


## Zom

Вот подобный вопрос (по практике випассаны) я задавал в соседней ветке Easmirnov'у - "А зачем тогда собственно практика?"

Ответ, как я понял в общем виде, такой - "Практика делает меня счастливее, помогает проще относится к жизни". Разумеется, ни о какой глубинности и серьезности практики в данной ситуации речи быть не может, потому как серьёзно практиковать *очень* непросто, и большинство людей, которые не понимают зачем всё это вообще нужно, и не стремятся практиковать серьёзно (если практикуют хоть как-то вообще), потому как это напрягает, а значит не согласуется с мотивацией быть счастливым сейчас.

Собственно по сабжу - смею предположить, что мотивация аналогичная - сделать отношение к жизни проще, сделать себя счастливее в данный момент времени...
("а астальное всё дре-бе-бе-день !") (с) Остров Сокровищ

----------


## Won Soeng

Многие практики, используемые в буддизме (вероятно - все?) не являются изобретенными только для освобождения от страданий. Без осознавания страданий, причины страданий, прекращения страданий и пути ведущего к прекращению страданий эти практики могут быть сосредоточены на других целях. Например, достижение сверхспособностей. Или просто улучшение имеющихся способностей. Лучшее положение в обществе. Перерождение в других мирах. Это все тоже связано с избавлением от страданий. 
Разница лишь в том, что может потребоваться множество перерождений, прежде чем существу откроется Первая Благородная Истина, заключающаяся в том, что нет ни одной сферы существования целиком свободной от страданий.
Однако и просто вера в эту истину не обязательно откроет ее суть. Может наступить разочарование. Может зародиться недоверие. Может зародиться очарование другими мирами, страдания которых все еще неизвестны, не могут быть восприняты как страдания. Бедный глядя на богатого может желать не освободиться от страданий связанных с его положением, а может желать стать богатым, в надежде на то, что это позволит ему освободиться от страданий. Больной может надеяться на то, что хорошее здоровье будет вполне достаточным освобождением. Невольник может мечтать об освобождении от воли хозяина. 
Целиком понять Первую Благородную Истину можно лишь действительно обнаружив, что везде, во всех мирах, живые существа обречены на страдания, действительно обнаружив, что это за страдания. Не обязательно для этого перерождаться во всех мирах бесчисленные кальпы. 
Способность к состраданию, к восприятию страданий других существ помогает сделать этот путь короче. Безграничное, Великое сострадание возникает в момент прозрения Первой Благородной Истины.

----------

Беня (23.03.2013)

----------


## ullu

> . Если не привлекать сугубо буддийские если угодно - "сутрические") соображения (такие как 4 благородных истины), .?


Довольно странно определять истину о страдании как сугубо буддийскую. Не буддисты разьве не страдают?
Или может быть у не буддистов желание не корень страдания?
Выходит эти истины не принадлежат буддистам?

----------


## До

> Довольно странно определять истину о страдании как сугубо буддийскую. Не буддисты разьве не страдают?


Перефразируя ММПС - если бы страдание было благородной истиной страдания, то и животные бы обладали ей.




> Или может быть у не буддистов желание не корень страдания? Выходит эти истины не принадлежат буддистам?


Слова "эти истины" не принадлежит, а смысл этих истин принадлежит. (Принадлежат в сысле,  что они (арьи) ими обладают, знают их, а другие не особо.)

----------


## Yeshe

> Довольно странно определять истину о страдании как сугубо буддийскую. Не буддисты разьве не страдают? ...


 Почему странно? Эта истина постулирована Буддой как принцип существования всего живого во Вселенной. На основании этого и других постулатов было построено учение, которое последователями было названо буддизмом. 

Если расставлять события по порядку, то путаница исчезает. 

Другие учения говорят о причине страдания как результате, например, первородного греха или постулируют избавление от страданий в раю и т.п. Ни одно учение не говорит о страдании, присущем всем проявленным состояниям во вселенной - в этом коренное отличие буддизма от других учений.

----------


## sidhi

> _Зачем_ получать прямое ознакомление и т.д.?


а если ознакомление случайно спонтанно получено куда деватся? :EEK!:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> _Зачем_ получать прямое ознакомление и т.д.?


 Для реализации.

----------


## ullu

> Перефразируя ММПС - если бы страдание было благородной истиной страдания, то и животные бы обладали ей.


Да, но это не означает, что если кто-то понимает,что страдание есть, то он обязан тут же причислять себя к буддистам. Так же как и буддисты не могут запретить кому-то понимать, что страдание есть и не могут никого обязать не использовать этого опнимания и устанавливать на него какое-то право собственности.
То есть они конечно могут, но это как-то глупо.
Лично я и до того как встретилась с буддизмом уже знала, что страдание есть.
И у меня было желание освободится от него.
Так что не поинмаю какие проблемы с мотивацией для практики?
Типа люди совсем идиоты и пока не придет кто-то и не возвестит - СТРАДАНИЕ ЕСТЬ! - у них и мысли что ли не может возникнуть о том, что надо что-то делать и так жить нельзя?
Это я не лично к вам, это я раскрываю так свой ответ Легбе.



> Слова "эти истины" не принадлежит, а смысл этих истин принадлежит. (Принадлежат в сысле,  что они (арьи) ими обладают, знают их, а другие не особо.)


Принадлежит арье, но не традиции, не религии, не объединению.
Множество людей следуют разным религиозным течениям и ими движет желание освободится от страданий. 
Не говорят уже о том, что все существа избегают страданий и стремястя к счастью.
Так что что такого тайного в этой благородной истине, что не доступно тем, кто не буддист и поэтмоу не может иметь никакой мотивации для практики?

----------


## ullu

> Почему странно? Эта истина постулирована Буддой как принцип существования всего живого во Вселенной. На основании этого и других постулатов было построено учение, которое последователями было названо буддизмом. 
> 
> Если расставлять события по порядку, то путаница исчезает. 
> 
> Другие учения говорят о причине страдания как результате, например, первородного греха или постулируют избавление от страданий в раю и т.п. Ни одно учение не говорит о страдании, присущем всем проявленным состояниям во вселенной - в этом коренное отличие буддизма от других учений.


Странно, потому что она хоть и постулирована Буддой, она все же ему не принадлежит, потому что это и есть принцип существования всего во вслененной, который не был изобретен Буддой, а он на него только указал.

Давайте я задам вопрос - как пингвины в Антарктиде не падают с Земли? Они же не знают физики. Стало быть у них нет мотивации что бы притягиваться к Земле.
Я считаю что и х ходьба не может быть достаточно глубокой и серьезной, ведь без знания закона всемирного тяготения они не понимают зачем им вообще это нужно...
Нелепо звучит?

----------


## Won Soeng

ullu, "страдание есть" - это не совсем та истина. Важно то, что ни одна сфера жизни не свободна от страданий. И это еще не все. Важно то, что сами сферы жизни не являются безусловными причинами для страданий. То есть освобождение возможно во всех сферах жизни, если нет заблуждения в истиной причине. Во всех сферах жизни обнаруживается прекращение страданий. Следовательно для всех сфер жизни применим Путь, ведущий к прекращению страданий.

Вот если все эти Четыре Истины рассматриваются и сосредоточение направлено на постижение этих Четырех Истин, тогда практика становится Буддийской. Выполнение упражнений, которые выполняют Буддисты, с какой-либо другой, произвольной, мотиваций, не делает такие упражнения Буддийской практикой только вследствие внешней формы. И наоборот, можно делать с правильной мотивацией что-то другое и это другое может стать Буддийской практикой. Поэтому существует столько форм Буддийской практики. Поэтому случается появление новых традиций даже сейчас.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Я бы даже усугубил направление заданное Уллой: бодхичитта не изобретена махаяной.
Давайте вспомним как изначально просветлился Самантабхадра, раз уж разговор в контексте дзогчена. И откуда есть пошла бодхичитта в своем полном смысле.

----------


## ullu

> ullu, "страдание есть" - это не совсем та истина. Важно то, что ни одна сфера жизни не свободна от страданий. И это еще не все. Важно то, что сами сферы жизни не являются безусловными причинами для страданий. То есть освобождение возможно во всех сферах жизни, если нет заблуждения в истиной причине. Во всех сферах жизни обнаруживается прекращение страданий. Следовательно для всех сфер жизни применим Путь, ведущий к прекращению страданий.


Дзогчен вроде не страдает отсутствием Пути? 
Вроде в этом треде речь о мотивации, которая может побудить встать на Путь?
Цитирую Легба "Если Дзогчен - самостоятельное Учение, не нуждающееся в сутрических "подпорках", как должна формулироваться мотивация практика?"

Я не совсем понимаю, почему страдания, которые побуждают живых существ искать освобождения, это собственность сутры?
И чем поиск освобождения на основе желания освободиться и помочь освободиться всем остальным от страданий не мотивация для практики?
А первым зханимаются вообще все живые существа. А вторым выборочно, но тоже многие. И все эти живые существа не обязательно буддисты. Даже животные, прета и существа адов делают это.




> Вот если все эти Четыре Истины рассматриваются и сосредоточение направлено на постижение этих Четырех Истин, тогда практика становится Буддийской. Выполнение упражнений, которые выполняют Буддисты, с какой-либо другой, произвольной, мотиваций, не делает такие упражнения Буддийской практикой только вследствие внешней формы. И наоборот, можно делать с правильной мотивацией что-то другое и это другое может стать Буддийской практикой. Поэтому существует столько форм Буддийской практики. Поэтому случается появление новых традиций даже сейчас.


Но речь же не об этом.

----------


## ullu

Мне кажется что вообще говорить о наличии или отсутсвии мотивации в этом мире бессмысленно как-то.
Потому что весь этот мир представляет собой только то, что все тут ищут способ освободиться от страданий. Все поголовоно каждую минуту заняты только этим и больше ни чем - отвергают одно и притягиваю другое, движимые намерением избежать страданий и получить счастье.
Так что с мотивацией в этом мире все с самого начала в порядке. Она спонтанно присутствует постоянно и непрерывно в силу того что этот мир вообще есть.

А вот встать на какой-то конкретный путь побуждает пробуждающаяся мудрость, которая иногда выглядит как воодушевление, иногда как интерес, иногда как вера , а иногда как здравый смысл.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Дзогчен постулируется как самостоятельное учение, не зависимое от Сутры и Тантры, и необязательно буддийское.


Независимое от Сутры и Тантры не значит противоречащее им, или отвергающее то, что в них описано.

И разве у Дзогчена какие-то проблемы с четырмя печатями? В чем нубуддискость Дзогчена?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Тут вопрос похоже такой, если Дзогчен без Четырех Истин, то это не Буддизм и Учение не приведет к освобождению, а если привлекать, то фи мы и так буддисты и очень замечательно Буддизм знаем, зачем нам еще время на Дзогчен тратить :Smilie:  Вообщем сплошь и рядом поиск отмазок чтобы не идти слушать Учение и попытаться его понять и освоить. 
Legba Дзогчен это передача от Учителя Ученику и без этого все эти догоны бессмыслены.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

2Легба: помимо того, что выше утверждалось о том, что бодхичитта не является собственностью учения сутры, хотелось привести такое соображение: на самом деле, способности, необходимые для практики дзогчен таковы, что их обладателю необходимость освобождения себя, как и всего, совершенно очевидна и не требует множества способов доказательства, которые суть способы преодоления препятствий в уме. А в уме готового к практике дзогчен уже просто нет таких препятствий на  момент принятия прямой передачи. Что же касается множества ныне подвизающихся на этом пути, то большинство из них пришло к воззрению дзогчен как раз с уровней сутры, а затем тантры. Так что их мотивации развивались вполне себе традиционным путем. Однако, как я уже сказал, он не является исключительным. Мэй би, кто-нибудь в следующих жизнях придет к этому граздо более коротким путем, поскольку проявятся соответствующие накопления. Всех благ!

----------


## Гьямцо

> Потому что весь этот мир представляет собой только то, что все тут ищут способ освободиться от страданий. Все поголовоно каждую минуту заняты только этим и больше ни чем - отвергают одно и притягиваю другое, движимые намерением избежать страданий и получить счастье.
> Так что с мотивацией в этом мире все с самого начала в порядке. 
> 
> .


Ну разумеется, все живые существа стремятся избежать страданий и обрести счастье.
Только вот не знают, что такое это счастье, и что такое страдание - тоже не знают. 
Они знают только самый грубый уровень страдания – страдание страдания. Страдание перемен им кажется счастьем, а о всепроникающем страдании вообще не имеют понятия.
Собственно, в прояснении всего этого и состоит величайшая заслуга Будды. Недаром первым учением, которое он дал, было учение о Четырех благородных истинах.
Существует масса уровней страдания – от грубых до наитоньчайших.
Простой пример: гнев, привязанность и неведение по сути являются страданием.
Понять, что гнев – это страдание еще можно; что привязанность это страдание – гораздо сложнее, а попробуйте ощутить страдание от неведения. В общем, это невероятно глубокая и обширная тема.
И даже людям, которые как-то разбираются в ней, породить необходимую для практики мотивацию очень нелегко.

----------


## Phoenix

Путь(воззрение-созерцание-поведение) Дзогчен начинается не с намерения его "практиковать", и не с косвенной подготовки сознания к нему, т.е. не с отсносительной бодхичитты в терминах учения сутр. В истинном смысле Путь Дзогчен "начинается" с обнаружения изначального состояния, и "продолжается" в равностности его Завершенности, пока от этого состояния знания не отвлекся. Его природа - изначальное блаженство, за пределами 4 Благородных, т.е. в изначальной бодхичитте нет страдания, нет причины страдания, нет пути ведущего к прекращению страдания. 
Нагарджуна, который был одним из держателей линии Дзогчен Семде, так выразил свое постижение после ознакомления:
_Я Нагарджуна.
Безначальная дхармакая,
несложенная из совокупностей, есть счастье.
Речь, не знающая перерыва
и превосходящая само понятие "речи",
не имея телесных признаков, есть счастье.
Ум мудрости, который превосходит 
само понятие "ума", не имея ни рождения,
ни смерти, есть счастье.
Я понял, что бодхичитта - 
это всецелое блаженство._
(из книги "Всевышний источник... Кунджед Гьялпо")


В этом смысле Дзогчен - самодостаточный Путь, для "вступления" на который первостепенную роль играет прежде всего ознакомление во время передачи. 
Это на мой взгляд некая идеализация что-ли, справедливая прежде всего для людей высших способностей. Но помнить об этом стоит, не смешивая этот Путь с другими и не подгибая его под свое ограниченное понимание.

ps: скорее всего - это лишь один из нескольких вариантов объяснения "независимости" Дзогчена. Многое зависит еще от начальной трактовки таких слов как сутра, тантра, буддизм и т.п.

----------


## ullu

> И даже людям, которые как-то разбираются в ней, породить необходимую для практики мотивацию очень нелегко.


Может быть кто-то уже тогда обозначит эту необходимую для пракитки мотивацию?
Я что-то не пойму чем плоха мотивация освобождаться от страданий никак.

----------


## Zom

Насколько я представляю вопрос о мотивации и практике - одного лишь желания освободится от страданий недостаточно для того, чтобы эффективно практиковать. Требуется как можно более полное понимание всей системы буддизма.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Итак - вопрос. Если Дзогчен - самостоятельное Учение, не нуждающееся в сутрических "подпорках", как должна формулироваться мотивация практика?
> _Зачем_ получать прямое ознакомление и т.д.?


С таким учением встретится тот, у кого есть сильная связь, и у него не будет вопроса "зачем". А если совсем непонятно и не нужно - тот вряд ли даже обратит внимание.

----------


## ullu

> Насколько я представляю вопрос о мотивации и практике - одного лишь желания освободится от страданий недостаточно для того, чтобы эффективно практиковать. Требуется как можно более полное понимание всей системы буддизма.


Разговор идет не об эффективности практики, а о наличии мотивации, побуждающей к практике.

----------


## Zom

> Разговор идет не об эффективности практики, а о наличии мотивации, побуждающей к практике.


Именно так, мотивация. Зачем практиковать, если ты не понимаешь то, о чём говорил Будда ?

----------


## Legba

2ullu.
По поводу страдания как копирайта.  :Smilie:  Есть один нюанс, который мы с Вами обсуждали. "Страдание страдания" вешь очевидная, кто же спорит. Со "страданием перемены" согласятся уже далеко не все. Я знаю массу людей, которые на этот довод скажут - "ну и что?". Все кто пьют, в курсе, что завтра будет похмелье. Многих это останавливает? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Что касается всепроникающего страдания - укажите мне другую религиозную систему, где присутствовало бы это понятие? Любой нью-эйджевец Вам скажет, что "все есть Бог", "Бог есть Любовь" и тому подобное. Какое там страдание...
2 Нандзед.
Согласен, целиком и полностью но... Обламывается тезис о "самостоятельности" Дзогпа Ченпо. Если "человек пришел с уровня Сутры" - это значит, что *без* этого уровня хрен бы чего вышло. Если речь идет о пресловутых высших способностях (ща мне про ригпометр скажут), то возникает вопрос - что делать, если их нет? Развивать "вторичными практиками" скажут мне. ОК, что это за вторичные практики - ах да, это же практика Сутры и Тантры. Опять таки, о "самостоятельности" речи не идет.

----------


## ullu

> Именно так, мотивация. Зачем практиковать, если ты не понимаешь то, о чём говорил Будда ?


Потому что очень больно попу, которая сидит на горячей сковородке.

----------


## ullu

> 2ullu.
> По поводу страдания как копирайта.  Есть один нюанс, который мы с Вами обсуждали. "Страдание страдания" вешь очевидная, кто же спорит. Со "страданием перемены" согласятся уже далеко не все. Я знаю массу людей, которые на этот довод скажут - "ну и что?". Все кто пьют, в курсе, что завтра будет похмелье. Многих это останавливает?


Не ясен вывод.



> Что касается всепроникающего страдания - укажите мне другую религиозную систему, где присутствовало бы это понятие? Любой нью-эйджевец Вам скажет, что "все есть Бог", "Бог есть Любовь" и тому подобное. Какое там страдание...


В бонском дзогчен нет противоядий от вершины бытия?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> что это за вторичные практики - ах да, это же практика Сутры и Тантры. Опять таки, о "самостоятельности" речи не идет.


 Предварительные практики в Дзогчен есть свои, что вы тут сказки рассказываете? Вы похоже на человека, который пришел к профессору математики и начал ему рассказывать свои догоны про интегралы, которых в глаза не видел. простите но это глупо.

----------


## Legba

> Предварительные практики в Дзогчен есть свои, что вы тут сказки рассказываете? Вы похоже на человека, который пришел к профессору математики и начал ему рассказывать свои догоны про интегралы, которых в глаза не видел. простите но это глупо.


Извините, если расстроил.
Вы что имеете ввиду под "предварительными практиками в Дзогчене"?
Нендро из классических циклов терма, таких как Лончен Нинтиг, или систему рушенов и семдзинов (о том, что это "предварительные практики Дзогчена" написано, если не ошибаюсь, в "Драгоценной лестнице" Намкай Норбу Ринпоче. Там же, кстати, в начале написано, что неплохо сделать и "классические" 4 стотысячных).
"Профессор математики" это Вы, я правильно понимаю? Если бы подобные заявы исходили от господина Берхина - я еще понимаю... :Wink: 
К слову сказать, Намкай Норбу Ринпоче неоднократно упоминал, что непосредственно "дзогченовскими" практиками являются только Трекчо и Тогел. Остальные практики называются "вторичными".



> В бонском дзогчен нет противоядий от вершины бытия?


Ничего не понял. Откуда мне-то знать, я что - бонец? Насколько мне известно, в "Белом" ("Реформированном", "Юндрун" - разные авторы придерживаются разной терминологии) Боне есть все тоже, что и в Дхарме Будды, только терминология немного другая. И Праджняпарамита Сутра у них есть своя (sic!), и все остальное. Как так вышло - это уже другой вопрос. Намкай Норбу Ринпоче имеет одну точку зрения на вопрос, Тулку Тондуб Ринпоче - другую. Но давайте в этом не застревать, это отдельная тема.
Я, кстати, не очень понимаю, откуда *вообще* пошла речь о страдании. Разве есть страдание в изначально чистой Основе? :Wink: 

У меня ощущение, что вопрос всерьез восприняли только тхеравадины (+ Нандзед Дорже, но с ним я, как раз, абсолютно согласен). 
Попробую повторить:
1. Постулируется, что Дзогчен - самостоятельное учение, независимое от Дхармы Будды. (если Вы так не считаете, вопрос снимается).
2. Если это так, какова *изначально* мотивация *приступающего* к практике Дзогчен?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Попробую повторить:
> 1. Постулируется, что Дзогчен - самостоятельное учение, независимое от Дхармы Будды. (если Вы так не считаете, вопрос снимается).


 что постулируется? Дзогчен она же Ати-йога одна из колесниц в школе Нингмапа. И этого достаточно чтобы говорить об Ати-йоге как самостаятельном Учении. Спросите у Нингмапинцев че это у них Ати-йога самостаятельная колесница :Smilie:  Еще один довод воззрение, медитация и поведение в Ати-йоге коренным образом отличается от их же в Сутре и Тантре, так что они не могут быть связаны. А то что Сутра и Тантра используется в предварительных практиках, то это не показатель, что Дзогчен не самостаятелен, а всего лишь согласие с их пользой. И Дзогчен начинается с обнаружения истинной природы, пока она не обнаружена нету никакого Дзогчен. Т.е. до обнаружения у нас мотивация может быть, хоть: "я хочу хоть как-то освободится от страдания" или "о какой могучий человек я хочу так же" и так же и Четыре истины. А когда обнаружен Дзогчен... а это уже обнарживать надо и не о чем тут рассуждать. Хотя например - "зачем мне жить ошибочно, когда я знаю, как оно верно?"

ЗЫ: а про профессора нет не я, много великих Учителей выделяли Ати-йогу как самостаятельную колесницу, и вы хотите поспорить с ними, но они намного лучше вас это знают. Шли бы и с ними спорили. ток думается не пойдете, вам и сказать то им нечего будет.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> 2 Нандзед.
> Согласен, целиком и полностью но... Обламывается тезис о "самостоятельности" Дзогпа Ченпо. Если "человек пришел с уровня Сутры" - это значит, что без этого уровня хрен бы чего вышло. Если речь идет о пресловутых высших способностях (ща мне про ригпометр скажут), то возникает вопрос - что делать, если их нет? Развивать "вторичными практиками" скажут мне. ОК, что это за вторичные практики - ах да, это же практика Сутры и Тантры. Опять таки, о "самостоятельности" речи не идет.


Гы, это не Дзогчен несамостоятелен, а люди. У всех свои обстоятельства. Некоторые самостоятельны уже настольько, что просто прозревают, а не делают простирания по 8 лет :Smilie: . Между прочим, в тантре тоже может быть весьма иначе, чем мы привыкли, по традиции вращаясь среди садхан и наставлений Пабонгки Ринпоче.... И тогда тоже можно говорить о самостоятельности этого пути (но это тоже отдельная тема про "ползучий тантризм", который выживет везде, и она слишком обширна и малоуместна).

----------


## Legba

> что постулируется? Дзогчен она же Ати-йога одна из колесниц в школе Нингмапа. И этого достаточно чтобы говорить об Ати-йоге как самостаятельном Учении.


Крия-тантра тоже одна из 9 колесниц. Крия-тантра это самостоятельное учение? Если так, тогда Ваш вывод верен.



> Спросите у Нингмапинцев че это у них Ати-йога самостаятельная колесница


Сегодня же на цоге и спрошу. Повеселю народ.



> Еще один довод воззрение, медитация и поведение в Ати-йоге коренным образом отличается от их же в Сутре и Тантре, так что они не могут быть связаны.


Это верно для любой из 9 колесниц. Почему *они не связаны*? Это бездоказательное утверждение. Физика Ньютона и физика Эйнштейна отличны, но можно ли сказать, что они не связаны.



> И *Дзогчен начинается с обнаружения истинной природы*, пока она не обнаружена нету никакого Дзогчен. Т.е. *до обнаружения* у нас *мотивация может быть*, хоть: "я хочу хоть как-то освободится от страдания" или "о какой могучий человек я хочу так же" и так же и *Четыре истины*. А когда обнаружен Дзогчен... а это уже обнарживать надо и не о чем тут рассуждать. Хотя например - "зачем мне жить ошибочно, когда я знаю, как оно верно?"


Иными словами - только тот, кто обнаружил истинную природу, является практиком Дзогчена, до той же поры он практик чего-то другого. Получается, что до актуального "обнаружения" индивид практикует "что-то" позволяющее ему осуществить это самое обнаружение (наработать "высшие способности" и т.п.). Тогда возникает вопрос - это "что-то" обязательно Дхарма Будды или нет? Может ли это быть, к примеру, мусульманство? :Wink: 




> ЗЫ: а про профессора нет не я, много великих Учителей выделяли Ати-йогу как самостаятельную колесницу, и вы хотите поспорить с ними, но они намного лучше вас это знают. Шли бы и с ними спорили. ток думается не пойдете, вам и сказать то им нечего будет.


Так-так. Я об этом читал у Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, Тензина Вангьяла Ринпоче. Собственно говоря - и все. Много других Учителей, такие как, скажем, Чога Ринпоче, Патрул Ринпоче, Тринлей Норбу Ринпоче, Тулку Тондуб Ринпоче (навскидку, на самом деле - гораздо больше) утверждают, что Дзогпа Ченпо - это именно Дхарма Будды, а не что-либо от нее отличное. Повторюсь - меня смущает утверждение, что Дзогчен - небуддийский метод, а не место Дзогчена в системе 9 колесниц Нингма. Что касается того, какие происходили диспуты в среде Учителей, кто их выиграл/проиграл - порасспросите старших товарищей. Моя квалификация и информированность безусловно недостаточна, чтобы дискутировать с Учителями. Что, тем не менее, не дает Вам права "гнуть пальцы" в подобном тоне. Сообщите мне хоть что-нибудь новое - с информативной точки зрения - тогда и будете крутым. :Kiss:

----------


## ullu

> Попробую повторить:
> 1. Постулируется, что Дзогчен - самостоятельное учение, независимое от Дхармы Будды. (если Вы так не считаете, вопрос снимается).


Вообще с начала вопрос был задан по другому.
Постулировалось, что дзочген независимое от сутры и тантры учение.
Независеть от Дхармы Будд невозможно, поскольку Дхамра Будд это истинное состояние бытия, вряд ли от него кто-то или что-то может независеть.
Однако Дхарма Будд не принадлежит ни сутре, ни тантре ни буддизму вообще.
Поскольку истинное состояние бытия будет таковым независимо от того существует ли буддизм или не существует. 



> 2. Если это так, какова *изначально* мотивация *приступающего* к практике Дзогчен?


Изначально не знаю. А вот мотивация приступающего к практике дзочген только что встретившегося с ним человека - желание освободится от страданий. Что в этом может быть непонятного?
И для чего этому человеку необходимо изучать сутры и тантру что бы решить начать практиковать дзочген, как путь, освобождающий от страданий?

----------


## Legba

> Независеть от Дхармы Будд невозможно, поскольку Дхамра Будд это истинное состояние бытия, вряд ли от него кто-то или что-то может независеть.


 Я-то с Вами согласен. Однако нельзя не заметить, что это *буддийская* точка зрения. Мусульмане с Вами не согласятся. Что перечеркивает Ваше следующее утверждение:



> Однако *Дхарма Будд не принадлежит* ни сутре, ни тантре ни *буддизму вообще.*


Сознание Будды в руках Аллаха? (с) :Big Grin: 




> Поскольку истинное состояние бытия будет таковым независимо от того существует ли буддизм или не существует.


А истинное состояние бытия разве не за пределами существования и не существования? :Wink: 




> И для чего этому человеку необходимо изучать сутры и тантру что бы решить начать практиковать дзочген, как путь, освобождающий от страданий?


Э-э, не так быстро. :Smilie:  Это какие-такие страдания? Вот предствьте себе - сидит насупротив Вас... ну не знаю кто, Рокфеллер. И Вы ему и говорите - дескать вот чувак, дукха. А он и говорит - да ни фига, все у меня нормально. Но можете ли Вы объяснить ему, что такое дукха, действительно ли он страдает и т.д. - не прибегая к учению Сутры. С точки зрения Дзогпа Ченпо - какая тут дукха? Все ведь ясно - светоносно. Кажется, Джигме Лингпа говорил:
"Когда светит солнце, подушка мягкая, а живот набит вкусной едой - практик Дзогчена. В остальное время - хуже, чем обычный человек."(цитирую по памяти). Так вот, возвращаясь к первоначальному вопросу - можно ли сформулировать верную мотивацию приступающего к практике Дзогчен,* не* пользуясь терминами Сутры?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Legba когда говориться что Дзогчен не Буддизм имеется в виду, что Будда Шакьямуни не передавал Дзогчен, как и Тантру он не передавал.

----------


## ullu

> Я-то с Вами согласен. Однако нельзя не заметить, что это *буддийская* точка зрения. Мусульмане с Вами не согласятся. Что перечеркивает Ваше следующее утверждение:


Не перечеркивает, потому что любое существо, независимо от его вероисповедания, раскрыв знание собтсвенной природы - освобождается.
И для этого ему не надо быть даже осведомленным о том, что буддизм вообще существует.
Потому что свойство природы не принадлежит буддизму, оно принадлежит природе. Хоть горшком её назови, хоть Дхармой Будд, все равно будучи раскрытым будет освобождать.



> Сознание Будды в руках Аллаха? (с)


Сознание Будды в уме каждого живого существа.



> А истинное состояние бытия разве не за пределами существования и не существования?


Поскольку истинное состояние бытия будет таковым независимо от того существует ли буддизм или не существует. 



> Э-э, не так быстро. Это какие-такие страдания? Вот предствьте себе - сидит насупротив Вас... ну не знаю кто, Рокфеллер. И Вы ему и говорите - дескать вот чувак, дукха. А он и говорит - да ни фига, все у меня нормально. Но можете ли Вы объяснить ему, что такое дукха, действительно ли он страдает и т.д. - не прибегая к учению Сутры.


Да, потому что учение Сутры прибегает к его реальной ситуации.
И если я буду излагать ему его реальную ситуацию, покажу ему ясно где он переродится, покажу ему что будет с ним через 10 лет, как он будет умирать, что будет с его детьми и так далее...он возможно передумает.
Но то, что это знание о его ситуации будет пересекаться с тем, что изложено в Сутрах, не говорит о том, что это знание принадлежит Сутрам.



> С точки зрения Дзогпа Ченпо - какая тут дукха? Все ведь ясно - светоносно. Кажется, Джигме Лингпа говорил:
> "Когда светит солнце, подушка мягкая, а живот набит вкусной едой - практик Дзогчена. В остальное время - хуже, чем обычный человек."(цитирую по памяти). Так вот, возвращаясь к первоначальному вопросу - можно ли сформулировать верную мотивацию приступающего к практике Дзогчен,* не* пользуясь терминами Сутры?


С точки зрения Дзогпа Ченпо человеку следует применять личную осознанность в любой ситуации, и прежде всего осознавать свое реальное положение.
Если мое реальное положение - я страдаю, то причем тут Сутра? 
Я страдаю, я хочу освободится, я изу способы и встречаюсь с учением Дзогчен и начинаю его практиковать, потмоу что учение дзогчне это путь, освобождающий от страданий.
Страдание это не термин сутры, это человеческое слово, которое сутра использует для передачи учения.

----------


## Yeshe

> Странно, потому что она хоть и постулирована Буддой, она все же ему не принадлежит


конечно не принадлежит, и я не совсем понимаю, с кем вы воюете и против кого. Если исследователь открыл новый принцип, и это подтверждено настолько, что может быть названо законом природы, то впоследствии этот закон может носить имя ученого просто из уважения к человеку, который первым сформулировал этот закон. Но закон существует вне зависимости от наличия или отсутствия исследователя, общества, способного понимать этот постулат, или даже планеты, где это общество обитает. 

То же и с постулатом Будды. Формулировка эта была сделана для того, чтобы объяснить существующий закон, а не придумать несуществующий. Да 2000 лет до Будды закон также существовал, но просто не был сформулирован, как не был сформулирован принцип гравитации до Ньютона. 

В чем проблемы?

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Legba когда говориться что Дзогчен не Буддизм имеется в виду, что Будда Шакьямуни не передавал Дзогчен, как и Тантру он не передавал.


Тантру передавал. Будда Майтрея передавать тантру не будет, а Будда Шакьямуни передавал  :Smilie: 
См. Чоки Нима Ринпоче "Единство Махамудры и Дзогчен"

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Тантру передавал. Будда Майтрея передавать тантру не будет, а Будда Шакьямуни передавал 
> См. Чоки Нима Ринпоче "Единство Махамудры и Дзогчен"


Можно узнать какие именно тантрические посвящения он передавал? и жива ли еще непрерывная линия передачи до сего дня с тех дней?

----------


## Норбу

Понимаете, на сколько я понял, Legba сформулировал четкий вопрос. Но ответы следуют какие-то клешированные и обощенные. И он правильно провел некую грань учителей, придерживающихся той или иной позиции. И знаете, на мой субъективный взгляд, ...(тут следуют личные симпатии, не имеющие ценности  :Wink: ), одна группа выглядит более внушительной. Вопрос у меня такой банальный: а не кажется ли вам что многие последователи ДО ННР(ух, если не все...  :Confused: ) немного переоценивают свои возможности(способности)? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Вопрос у меня такой банальный: а не кажется ли вам что многие последователи ДО ННР(ух, если не все... ) немного переоценивают свои возможности(способности)?


А вам не кажется что вы ничего не знаете про последователей ДО ННР? :Smilie: ) и узнать вы это сможете только став этим самым последователем. А взгляд со стороны.. хм кому-то и Будда демоном привидится.

А вопрос глупый. Вопросы задаются, когда хочешь узнать ответ. А здесь явно человек не хочет узнавать, а придумал себе идею и упирается на ней. еще раз Дзогчен это передача от Учителя Ученику, и когда есть передача имеет место разговор об Дзогчен. А рассусоливание догонов... это как придет к вам мусульманин и расскажет про Буддизм, и чтобы вы ему не ответили он передумает по-своему и как ему удобно и хоть за доказывайтесь ему.

Мотивация для Тантры это желание все преобразить в чистое измерение. Мотивация для Махаяны желание принести  благо всем существам. Мотивация Дзогчен желание не отвелекаться от своей истинной природы. И все они не противоречат друг другу и не противоречат Четырем истиннам. Но это каждые сами по себе самодостаточные Учения, так как все это желания реализовать, то самое состояние, которое реализовал Будда и многие другие Учителя.

----------


## ullu

> конечно не принадлежит, и я не совсем понимаю, с кем вы воюете и против кого. Если исследователь открыл новый принцип, и это подтверждено настолько, что может быть названо законом природы, то впоследствии этот закон может носить имя ученого просто из уважения к человеку, который первым сформулировал этот закон. Но закон существует вне зависимости от наличия или отсутствия исследователя, общества, способного понимать этот постулат, или даже планеты, где это общество обитает. 
> То же и с постулатом Будды. Формулировка эта была сделана для того, чтобы объяснить существующий закон, а не придумать несуществующий. Да 2000 лет до Будды закон также существовал, но просто не был сформулирован, как не был сформулирован принцип гравитации до Ньютона. 
> 
> В чем проблемы?


То есть вопроса - почему странно - у вас больше нет?

----------


## ullu

> Вопрос у меня такой банальный: а не кажется ли вам что многие последователи ДО ННР(ух, если не все... ) немного переоценивают свои возможности(способности)?


Давайте говорить конкретно. Если есть что сказать, то говорите. А если нет, то не надо вот такой туман наводить странный.

----------


## Zom

> Потому что очень больно попу, которая сидит на горячей сковородке.


Когда "сильно больно попу" можно взять отпуск, сходить в бар или на рок-концерт, пообщаться с друзьями, погулять, почитать книжку, поиграть на компьютере, выпить холодного пивка в конце концов - да много всего, всё и не перечислить. Видите - народ-то живёт и радуется. И знает что делать когда "больно попу".

И практика тут вообщем-то как-то по боку получается, с одним лишь "больно попу".

----------


## ullu

> И практика тут вообщем-то как-то по боку получается, с одним лишь "больно попу".


То есть если к этим людям подойти в баре и сказать - знаешь, а ведь есть всепроникающее страдание, эти люди тут же побросают свое пиво и побегут практиковать что ли?

----------


## Phoenix

Legba,
Факт известный, то, как передает Учение Намкай Норбу Ринпоче (касаемо "независимости"), может слегка отличаться от нингмапинских трактовок. И это здорово! :Smilie:  Не могу понять вашу озабоченность... разве обязательно впадать в какое-то крайнее суждение по этому вопросу? Если вы сомневаетесь в ННР, как Учителе, то следуйте наставлениям другого Мастера!




> По сути, все три внутренние тантры имеют взаимопроникающий характер — каждая включает аспекты других. Одна и та же практика может рассматриваться как махайога, ануйога или атийога в зависимости от того, чему придается первостепенное значение. Главной чертой практики махайоги является стадия развития, ануйоги — стадия завершения, атийоги, или дзогчена, — реализация (постижения) всех аспектов шуньевого пространства. Вместе с тем, каждая из этих практик имеет стадию развития (маха), завершения (ану) и дзогчена (ати). При теоретическом изложении легче постичь смысл, если эти внутренние тантры исследуются по отдельности. Например, практикуя махайогу, вы начинаете с созерцания шуньяты, воспринимая все очищенным до шуньяты. Из этого состояния вздымаются мощные волны сострадательного побуждения бодхичитты. Это состояние называется всюду проявляющейся недвойственной концентрацией. Когда путем такого созерцания устанавливается единство шуньяты и сострадания, то это называется недвойственностью ума, погруженного в таковость. В этом состоянии для достижения Изначальной Мудрости практикуется созерцание зрительной формы зародышевого слога, такого как ХУМ. Из него исходят лучи света, очищая всю сансару и заключенных в ней существ. Во всем осознается природа шуньяты. Благодаря этому мир становится обителью Будды или священным местопребыванием созерцаемого божества, здания становятся небесным дворцом божества, а ваше сознание — семенным слогом. Если таким слогом является ХУМ, то на следующей стадии он превращается в ваджр — светоносный символ просветленного побуждения бодхичитты. Из ваджра исходит свет, и ваджр превращается в созерцаемое божество, например в Ваджрасаттву. Продолжая так на многих последовательных ступенях, вы практикуете махайогу на стадии развития. В практике ануйоги вышеизложенные стадии несколько сокращены. Первостепенная важность придается овладению йогой, работающей с энергетическими каналами, токами энергии и созидательными энергиями. Атийога, или дзогчен, часто упоминается как маха ати. Здесь маха означает, что стадия развития практикуется так же, как в махайоге. Маха буквально означает великий, а ати — самый. Осознание неизменной природы реальности — высочайшая и самая главная практика. Причина того, что стадия развития махайоги должна совмещаться с практикой ануйоги или атийоги такова: если вы хотя бы до некоторой степени не созерцали мысленный образ Гуру Ринпоче или другого божества, произнося его мантру, вам будет не на чем основывать практику завершающей стадии ануйоги. У вас не будет фона, на котором вы могли бы созерцать систему энергий и шуньяту. Таким же образом, если на стадии развития вы не научились намеренно вызывать мысленный образ божества и произносить мантру, у вас не будет фона, или основы, которые позволили бы вам в атийоге переживать все спонтанно как совершенный мандал, божество и окружение. *Поэтому три внутренние тантры не практикуются по отдельности.* 
> 
> *Лончен Рабжампа "Драгоценное ожерелье Четырех Тем"*

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Legba,
> Не могу понять вашу озабоченность... разве обязательно впадать в какое-то крайнее суждение по этому вопросу? Если вы сомневаетесь в ННР, как Учителе, то следуйте наставлениям другого Мастера!


Как вы не понимаете. Если отдельно - то вся эта махаяна-тантраяна не нужна. И сострадание например вот не нужно! (страшно?) 
А если не отдельно, то НИКТО НЕ ДОЛЖЕН ДАЖЕ СМЕТЬ ВЯКАТЬ за дзогчен, если не сдал норматив по дзогриму и кедриму! А то ишь, распустились!
 :Cool: 

Конечно, говорят на введениях слова типа:
"Посредством прямого переживания природы реальности, посредством практики этих наставлений
Все существа могут достичь свободы. *Вне зависимости от остроты способностей, даже пастух достигает освобождения, если его переживание реальности – осознание недвойственности.*"
- Полёт Гаруды, Шабкара Ламы

Но даже если сказано, всё равно надо это как-нибудь многословно оспорить, вытеснить из своего ума и других ещё заморочить для верности.
Такие вот века.

----------


## Alex

> а не кажется ли вам что многие последователи ДО ННР(ух, если не все... ) немного переоценивают свои возможности(способности)?


Кто-то переоценивает, а кто-то нет. На самом деле среди "практикующих тантру"  :Smilie:  таких "переоценивающих" едва ли не больше. Если человек не практикует садхану ежедневно по нескольку часов, то либо у него какие-то чрезвычайные способности, либо он сам себя обманывает (я сейчас говорю именно о сторонниках "постепенного тантрического пути").

На самом деле у подавляющего большинства (если не у всех) здесь присутствующих весьма скромные шансы на "освобождение в данной жизни" (о чем, кстати, не раз говорил топикстартер, за что ему респект).

ННР дает вполне реальные практики ("реальные" - в смысле позволяющие получить определенный, "конкретный" результат), которые реально работают, причем делает это, учитывая ситуацию (невнимание к реальной ситуации - беда многих лам, кстати).

В то же время многие "тянущие" многолетнее нендро, мягко говоря, не представляют, во что они вообще ввязались, что такое тантра и с чем ее едят.

Во как (но вообще это не по теме).

----------


## Калдэн

> Если человек не практикует садхану ежедневно по нескольку часов, то либо у него какие-то чрезвычайные способности, либо он сам себя обманывает (я сейчас говорю именно о сторонниках "постепенного тантрического пути").


Зато обладает коллекцией вангов .   :Wink: 




> ННР дает вполне реальные практики ("реальные" - в смысле позволяющие получить определенный, "конкретный" результат), которые реально работают, причем делает это, учитывая ситуацию (невнимание к реальной ситуации - беда многих лам, кстати).
> 
> В то же время многие "тянущие" многолетнее нендро, мягко говоря, не представляют, во что они вообще ввязались, что такое тантра и с чем ее едят.


  +5

 :Kiss:

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Хочется резюмировать: все учения достаточно независимы, чтобы не говорить, что одно не может существовать без другого. Но люди при этом зависимы, и от многого. И это главное. Любая ограниченность и зависимость принадлежит не Учению, а людям, исповедующим то или иное. Все преподается в контексте той или ной кармы слушающих, и потому конкретная проповедь в мире людей, например, имеет начало, развитие и конец, разрушение. Но никому же не придет в голову сказать, что разрушается Учение Дзогчен или Сутры?! Однако их передача разрушается, и неотвратимо.

----------


## Legba

Всем привет.
Большое спасибо Phoenix - он единственный, кто запостил нечто информативное.




> Конечно, говорят на введениях слова типа:
> "Посредством прямого переживания природы реальности, посредством практики этих наставлений
> Все существа могут достичь свободы. *Вне зависимости от остроты способностей*, даже пастух достигает освобождения, *если его переживание реальности – осознание недвойственности.*"
> - Полёт Гаруды, Шабкара Ламы


К сожалению, я не получал комментариев на данный текст. Посему выделенная фраза кажется мне оксюмороном (что, видимо, следствие перевода). В силу моего ограниченного понимания, "переживание реальности как осознание недвойственности" - это и есть пресловутые "высшие способности". Посему фраза звучит для меня как "вне зависимости от физической силы, даже хиляк выиграет первенство мира, если поднимает штангу весом в 1000 кг."  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Было бы неплохо, если бы Сэм немного прокомментировал свой пост.




> Как вы не понимаете. Если отдельно - то вся эта махаяна-тантраяна не нужна. И сострадание например вот не нужно! (страшно?) 
> А если не отдельно, то НИКТО НЕ ДОЛЖЕН ДАЖЕ СМЕТЬ ВЯКАТЬ за дзогчен, если не сдал норматив по дзогриму и кедриму! А то ишь, распустились!


Если Вы таким образом иллюстрируете мою позицию, то не вполне правы. Во-первых, я вовсе _не исключаю_, что Дзогпа Ченпо - отдельное от Дхармы Будды учение. Я (пока что) не видел тому убедительных исторических свидетельств. В соседнем треде г-н Берхин упомянул (как наиболее существенный) факт наличия санскритских заголовков у тибетских текстов тантр Дзогчена. Просмотрев некоторое количество литературы, я убедился, что санскритскими заголовками обладают даже тексты Лонченпы. Который уж точно не делал вид, что это перевод. :Wink:  Так что да, не исключено, что "сострадание не нужно". И не очень-то страшно - у нас в Voodoo сострадание и рядом не валялось.
Что касается "нормативов по кериму и дзогриму"... Ну, мне как то странно спорить с Лонченпой (см. цитату Феникса). Также, в "Драгоценной сокровищнице Дхармадхату" сказано, что Ати Йога подобна горному пику, с которого видно долины всех прочих колесниц. Так что да, видимо практик Ати может с легкостью продемонстрировать достижения любой более низкой колесницы. (Что, кстати, вовсе не связано с тем, отсидел ли он положенные ритриты и прочее. Формальности тут, конечно, ни при чем.)




> Можно узнать какие именно тантрические посвящения он передавал? и жива ли еще непрерывная линия передачи до сего дня с тех дней?


Идея о том, что Будда Шакьямуни не учил Тантре - довольно странная.
Если мы примем точку зрения Тхеравады, то Будда Шакьямуни не учил не только Тантре, но и Махаяне. С точки зрения собственно тантры... Я читал коренные тексты только трех тантр (больше на английский не переведено, к сожалению. Или мне эти переводы недоступны.) Во всех них указывается, что им учил именно Будда Шакьямуни. Тантра Калачакры была передана царю Индрабодхи (подробне - http://kalachakra.ru/texts/27/). Ваджрабхайрава-тантра была передана Буддой сначала не в мире людей, а в мире шиндже (дуд), затем через дакини - махасиддхе Лалитаваджре. И так далее. Короче говоря - если верить тому, что написано в коренных текстах, тантра восходит к Будде Шакьямуни. А если принять "рациональную" точку зрения, то извините, истории про непорочное зачатие и младенцев в золе - ничуть не менее мифологичны. :Smilie:

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> К сожалению, я не получал комментариев на данный текст. Посему выделенная фраза кажется мне оксюмороном (что, видимо, следствие перевода). В силу моего ограниченного понимания, "переживание реальности как осознание недвойственности" - это и есть пресловутые "высшие способности". Посему фраза звучит для меня как "вне зависимости от физической силы, даже хиляк выиграет первенство мира, если поднимает штангу весом в 1000 кг."  Было бы неплохо, если бы Сэм немного прокомментировал свой пост.


Я понимаю вашу мысль, Легба.
Что касается перевода, то в английском комментарии ННР в начале марта, согласно моим ушам, эта фраза звучала полностью аналогично. Так что на огрехи перевода можно не валить. Не всё, что нам не нравится или непонятно есть чья-то чужая ошибка. Значит здесь одно из двух.
Самым простым способом избегнуть чувства "оксюморона" - предположить, что в этом утверждении заложен таки смысл. Какой? Я бы предположил, что довольно простой: представление о том, что взгляд недвойственности требует ОСТРОТЫ способностей - ошибочен.
Очевидно персонаж типа "пастух" не обладает остротой способностей, глубиной интеллекта, ученостью, обширным знанием теории, интеллектуальной и медитативной подготовкой, длительной практикой заслуг, даяния, восхваления, начитывания мантр и т.п. - как и множество других известных про-дзогченовских персонажей, типа разбойник, проститутка, чиновник, царь-завоеватель и тп.
Но отчего то автор приписывает им принципиальную способность или возможность недвойственного взгляда. Возможно ли допустить такое, что недвойственный взгляд это не то, что ВЫРАБАТЫВАЕТСЯ и УЛУЧШАЕТСЯ, "заостряется" в ходе практики? Может быть это нечто, присущее живым существам по природе? Они или открыли его в себе, воспользовавшись прямым указанием ламы, или не открыли. Поэтому могут, или не могут, "переживать реальность напрямую" и таким образом "достичь состояния свободы".

В таком предположении не вижу ничего оксюморонного, потому что, позволю себе напомнить, практика дзогчена опирается на "лхундруб", изначально полностью развитые присущие способности, а не на развитие чего-то, чего у человека изначально нет, но надо добавить, или что может быть в худшем или лучшем состоянии.

Надеюсь пояснил.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Если Вы таким образом иллюстрируете мою позицию, то не вполне правы. Во-первых, я вовсе _не исключаю_, что Дзогпа Ченпо - отдельное от Дхармы Будды учение.


Я не исключаю что я неправ. Потому что по правде говоря, я вообще с трудом понимаю смысл вот этого например тезиса. В каком смысле отдельное? От какой конкретно дхармы из 84000? Какого конкретно будды? Что конкретно мы в итоге проясняем в результате понимания отдельно-или-нет? Если ничего из этого дополнительно не следует, то какой смысл вообще в вопросе? Существует ли что-либо принципиально отдельное, если всё проявленное проявляется взаимозависимо? Если не существует, то должны ли мы исключить из своего словаря слово "отдельное", как "рога зайца"? Или таки можно им пользоваться, если считаем, что собеседник не настолько дурак и зануда? Или всё таки ради мира во всём мире вычеркнуть? И так далее.
Вобщем видите сами  :Smilie: 




> Я (пока что) не видел тому убедительных исторических свидетельств.


А что, историческое свидетельство кто-то постановил главной инстанцией? Я такого не слышал. Я вот слышал "следуй не букве, а смыслу". Чтобы быть буддийским учением, достаточно соответствовать 4 печатям воззрения:
1. Вся совокупность феноменов преходяща и кратковременна.
2. Все "загрязнения" имеют природу трех типов страдания.
3. Все явления самсары и нирваны пусты по своей природе и не имеют независимого существования.
4. Только нирвана является освобождением.
Дзогчен всему соответствует. 
Но претендует на то, что кроме сущности буддийского воззрения, не требует ничего дополнительного, а все доп.требования (к человеку), читай ОБУСЛАВЛИВАНИЯ достижения, считает предрассудками и уклонениями. Насколько он отделен от этих предрассудков, настолько и отделен от тех, видов дхармы, которые их придерживаются. Насколько он выражает сущность буддийского учения, настолько же неразделен со всеми видами дхармы, которые так же её выражают в своей мере.
Отделен или неотделен? Подвержен ли  :Big Grin:  четырем крайностям утверждения?

Какие именно требования и почему считаются предрассудками - все могут самостоятельно ознакомиться в соответствующих текстах.





> В соседнем треде г-н Берхин упомянул (как наиболее существенный) факт наличия санскритских заголовков у тибетских текстов тантр Дзогчена. Просмотрев некоторое количество литературы, я убедился, что санскритскими заголовками обладают даже тексты Лонченпы. Который уж точно не делал вид, что это перевод. Так что да, не исключено, что "сострадание не нужно".


Я с трудом улавливаю связь санскритских заголовков с отсутствием сострадания, но что касается последнего, в введениях и объяснениях по дзогпаченпо, естественное сострадание (которое не надо из себя годами выдавливать по капле) упоминается недвусмысленно. Так что можно не гадать на кофейной гуще.




> Ну, мне как то странно спорить с Лонченпой (см. цитату Феникса).


Лонгченпа кстати упоминал, что по молодости он бывало позволял себе смешивать воззрение ати-йоги с другими колесницами. Сгоряча  :Smilie: 
Всё же дзогчен ати-йога и дзогчен как плод дзогрима это разные, с т.з. пути, вещи. Это тоже объяснял Лонгченпа.




> Так что да, видимо практик Ати может с легкостью продемонстрировать достижения любой более низкой колесницы.


Видимо смотря кому и смотря зачем  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

> Очевидно персонаж типа "пастух"* не обладает остротой способностей, глубиной интеллекта, ученостью, обширным знанием теории, интеллектуальной и медитативной подготовкой, длительной практикой заслуг, даяния, восхваления, начитывания мантр и т.п.* - как и множество других известных про-дзогченовских персонажей, типа разбойник, проститутка, чиновник, царь-завоеватель и тп.
> Но отчего то *автор приписывает им принципиальную способность или возможность недвойственного взгляда.* Возможно ли допустить такое, что недвойственный взгляд это не то, что ВЫРАБАТЫВАЕТСЯ и УЛУЧШАЕТСЯ, "заостряется" в ходе практики? Может быть это нечто, присущее живым существам по природе? Они или открыли его в себе, воспользовавшись прямым указанием ламы, или не открыли. Поэтому могут, или не могут, "переживать реальность напрямую" и таким образом "достичь состояния свободы".


ОК. В принципе, мне так и казалось. В чем штука-то. "Способности" выделенные красненьким и "способности" выделенные синеньким - НЕ одно и тоже. Почему, собственно, я говорил о "неудачности" перевода - слово, часто муссируемое в отношении практики Дзогчен ("высшие* способности*") здесь применяется в совершенно другом смысле. Пояснили, спасибо.

Собственно говоря, что касается темы треда, она относится к определенного сорта утверждениям, которых Вы не делали (типа "Дзогчен - не буддийский метод"). С Вашим определением  "чтобы быть буддийским учением, достаточно соответствовать 4 печатям воззрения" я абсолютно согласен. Тем не менее, соответствие 4 печатям - уже немало. И потом Вы разве не знаете "дзогченпа", которые вообще не знают что такое 4 печати (не являясь при этом малограмотными пастухами)? :Wink:

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> ОК. В принципе, мне так и казалось. В чем штука-то. "Способности" выделенные красненьким и "способности" выделенные синеньким - НЕ одно и тоже. Почему, собственно, я говорил о "неудачности" перевода - слово, часто муссируемое в отношении практики Дзогчен ("высшие* способности*") здесь применяется в совершенно другом смысле. Пояснили, спасибо.


В исходной цитате говорилось, и я дополнительно на всякий случай выделил, об ОСТРОТЕ способностей. "ВНЕ зависимости от ОСТРОТЫ способностей..". Так что отнести это к муссируемым "высшим способностям" можно имхо лишь по инерции, не вдумываясь. Я рад что всё так легко разрешилось!  :Smilie: 




> Собственно говоря, что касается темы треда, она относится к определенного сорта утверждениям, которых Вы не делали (типа "Дзогчен - не буддийский метод")


Ок, но разве соответствие 4 печатям требует от дзогчена вспоможения мотивацией непременно из махаяны? Или какого-либо другого вспоможения?
Вот например я читал такое утверждение (по памяти) "воззрение дзогчен базируется на мадхъямаке". В каком то школо-аналитическом, схоластическом смысле, это так и есть. Но это вообще никак не связано с реальностью: воззрение дзогчена само по себе НЕ получают и НЕ изучают в стиле мадхъямаки. Хотя реализованное с помощью методов дзогчен, и при нужде выражаемое аналитически, оно идентично.
Парадоксъ?  :Big Grin: 
Или нет..




> И потом Вы разве не знаете "дзогченпа", которые вообще не знают что такое 4 печати (не являясь при этом малограмотными пастухами)?


Если честно я таких дзогченпа не знаю. Я вообще мало знаю дзогченпа  :Wink:

----------


## Legba

> Вот например я читал такое утверждение (по памяти) "воззрение дзогчен базируется на мадхъямаке". В каком то школо-аналитическом, схоластическом смысле, это так и есть.


Ну да, а на чем еще базироваться? Если есть необходимость встроить Дзогчен в систему монастырского обучения (каковая необходимость имела место), то на чем его базировать, как не на высшем из имеющихся воззрений? Если бы Нагарджуна/Чандракирти писали что-то непосредственно о воззрении Дзогчен, тогда другое дело. Именно "схоластичность" подхода тибетского буддизма позволила ему не рассыпаться на 10000 микросект, воззрение/медитация/поведение которых не поддавались бы вообще никакому анализу.




> Но это вообще никак не связано с реальностью: воззрение дзогчена само по себе НЕ получают и НЕ изучают в стиле мадхъямаки.


Ну, это сложно однозначно утверждать. Вполне возможно, что в нингмапинских шедрах так и делалось (делается).... Тут сложно провести черту. Был, конечно, Джигме Лингпа, который изучал Дзогпа Ченпо - *вне* монастыря. Но были и Мастера, остававшиеся монахами в своих монастырях. Как там учили - сложно судить. 



> Хотя реализованное с помощью методов дзогчен, и при нужде выражаемое аналитически, оно идентично.
> Парадоксъ? 
> Или нет..


Чтобы да - так нет... :Cool: 
Другого аналитического аппарата - просто не было. Любопытно другое - что нам может предложить в этом смысле понятийный аппарат современной философии. Что скажет нам товаришь Деррида?! :Big Grin:

----------


## Inbongo

Освобождение и просветление всех живух существ, единственная цель, мотивация и т.д. Какие еще могут быть причины.

----------


## Николай Г.

> Освобождение и просветление всех живух существ, единственная цель, мотивация и т.д. Какие еще могут быть причины.


мигрень и теорема Ферма

----------


## Inbongo

Тоже вариант, каждому свое

----------


## Kushi

О- очень умно :Cool:  ! 

 Если посмотреть со стороны ,  
 - отдельное от всех новое буддийское учение Дзогчен  - отдельная монополия и для ученников, и для Учителя :Wink: !
"МММ" в свое время проиграл потому, что рыночная экономика быстро привилась на евразийский ум, а с буддизмом такое маловероятно - слишком много нужно потратить времени и сил (выучить санскрит и тибетский, историю, культуру),  и только для того, что бы разрушить свои идеалы. Гораздо проще сразу получить прямое введение в природу ума, и чувствовать себя самым умным и свободным от всех :Smilie:  

Мое искрение восхищение :Kiss:  и почтение тому, кто первый это  все придумал !

----------


## Neroli

> Гораздо проще сразу получить прямое введение в природу ума, и чувствовать себя самым умным и свободным от всех


И откуда только все всегда знают как чувствуют себя получившие прямое введение (ознакомление всеж). Чудны дела.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Гораздо проще сразу получить прямое введение в природу ума


как получите, скажите пожалуйста  :Smilie:

----------


## Inbongo

> О- очень умно ! 
> 
>  Если посмотреть со стороны ,  
>  - отдельное от всех новое буддийское учение Дзогчен  - отдельная монополия и для ученников, и для Учителя!
> !



Дзогчен не только буддийское учение

----------


## Inbongo

> Гораздо проще сразу получить прямое введение в природу ума, и чувствовать себя самым умным и свободным от всех 
> 
> Мое искрение восхищение и почтение тому, кто первый это  все придумал !


А, что по вашему вообще такое прямое введение в природу ума?

----------


## Gawa

> Legba когда говориться что Дзогчен не Буддизм имеется в виду, что Будда Шакьямуни не передавал Дзогчен, как и Тантру он не передавал.


Будда Шакьямуни является 12-м учителем дзогчена в линии передачи. Данные основаны на тексте древнейшей "Истории", принадлежащей перу Вималамитры, из труда "Сердечная Сущность Вималамитры". Там сказано, что он не учил дзогчену в течении своей жизни, но, как утверждается, передал учения дзогчена, пребывая в форме Будды Ваджрасаттвы, первому патриарху Гарабу Дордже.

----------


## Gawa

Здесь цитата из книги Намкай Норбу Ринпоче :

ШЕСТНАДЦАТЬ ВОПРОСОВ УЧИТЕЛЮ ДЗОГЧЕНА

ВВЕДЕНИЕ В ДЗОГЧЕН


9. ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ ЛИ ДЗОГЧЕН УЧЕНИЕМ, ИСХОДЯЩИМ ОТ БУДДЫ ШАКЬЯМУНИ?

"Определим сначала то, что мы подразумеваем под "учением, исходящим от Будды".

Будде приписывают четыре типа учений: устное учение; учение, переданное в пророчествах; учение, переданное через "потенциализацию"; и учение, записанное учениками.

В "Лалитавистарасутре" мы читаем:

    "Область Нирманакайи включает тысячу миллионов миров, каждый из которых содержит тысячу континентов. В мире, названном Саха, имя учителя — Шакьямуни. Это тот, который в физическом проявлении, передает учение, основанное на логике".

В традиции Ньингма все учения подразделяются на 9 "колесниц": три первых, Шравакаяна, Пратьекабуддаяна и Бодхисаттваяна, были переданы, как полагают, нирманакайей Шакьямуни и известны как "внешние колесницы причины, основанные на логике".

Считается, что вторая триада, которая включает учения Криятантры, Чарьятантры и Йогатантры, была передана самбхогакайей Ваджрасаттвой. Она известна как "колесницы плода внешней мантраяны". Три последних, Махайога, Ануйога и Атийога, предположительно были переданы дхармакайей Самантабхадрой и известны как "колесницы плода высшей внутренней мантраяны". Здесь речь идет об общей классификации, которую нельзя рассматривать как окончательную.

В "Манджушринамасангити" читаем:

    "Затем победоносный Шакьямуни, верховный среди будд в человеческом облике, распространил свою высшую речь всеми возможными способами". XXX

И в "Изображении Вайрочаны":

    "Ученикам, одаренным исключительными способностями, он передал некоторые учения тантры. Таким образом Шакьямуни преподал Криятантру на реке Найронгана и в парке Сингала; Упаятантру — в портовом городке dPung bzang; Йогатантру — во дворце Me ri`bar ba". XXXI

Как следует из этих текстов, 3 раздела внешних тантр были также преподаны Буддой Шакьямуни. Кроме этого, в новой традиции тибетского тантризма говорится, что в знаменитом "Bras spungs" Будда Шакьямуни проявит себя в виде божества Шри Калачакры и передаст тантру Калачакры. Но в реальности проявления Ваджрадхары бесконечны, как области миров во вселенной, и мы не можем ограничивать учение, утверждая, что оно было передано в такую-то эпоху и таким-то учителем. В "Манджушринамасангити" написано:

    "Учение преподавалось пробужденными существами прошлого, оно будет преподаваться пробужденными существами будущего, и оно по-прежнему преподается совершенными пробужденными существами настоящего". XXXII

Падмасамбхава сказал:

    "Все пробужденные существа равны в изначальной сфере мудрости",

так как сфера мудрости находится совершенно за пределами понятий "равенство" и "различие". И, таким образом, учение может рассматриваться как подлинное, не обязательно будучи переданным Буддой Шакьямуни. Подлинность учения Пробужденных Существ должна доказываться четырьмя фундаментальными принципами: 1) оно основывается не на относительной истине, но на абсолютной; 2) оно основывается не на доктрине, но на индивидууме; 3) оно основывается не на словах, но на значении; 4) оно основывается не на уме, но на мудрости.

По поводу учения о состоянии спонтанного присутствия Дзогчен мы читаем в "Сутре тайных предсказаний" (gSang ba lung bstan pa'i mdo), цитируемой учителем Джняной Шри:

    (И они его спросили) "Если Победоносный преподал три колесницы относительной истины, почему он также не передал колесницу абсолютной истины, в которой причина и результат самосовершенны и в которой Пробуждение не ищется вне себя?"

    (И он ответил) "Для людей, которые интересуются причиной, я передал учение Причины. Но в будущем появится колесница Плода на пути быстрой реализации".

Таким образом было предсказано учение Дзогчен. Если оно не может быть рассмотрено как учение, переданное устно Буддой Шакьямуни, оно, однако, может быть представлено среди тех, которые переданы в предсказаниях.

Будда Шакьямуни, искусный в методах и одаренный неограниченными способностями, передал неисчислимое количество видов учений, соответствующих способностям и возможностям, свойственным каждому из неисчислимого количества видов существ, основываясь на их знаниях. Все эти учения, переданные с крайней проницательностью, следуя методам, необходимым в каждом случае для направления живых существ к знанию истинного состояния существования, названы "колесницами относительной истины". О том, что касается абсолютной истины, Будда Шакьямуни сказал:

    "Я нашел учение, похожее на нектар, глубокое, мирное, за пределами понятий, светлое и несотворенное. Но когда я его передаю, никто меня не понимает: я не буду говорить больше, я останусь в лесу".

Истинное состояние существования невыразимо, непостижимо, за пределами всех понятий — это всё, что можно сказать о нем. Так как это — конечная цель всего, что преподал Будда, мы можем сделать вывод, что все учения Будды являются как бы основой для состояния спонтанного присутствия Дзогчена."

----------


## Gawa

Намкай Норбу Ринпоче :

http://www.tibet.ru/biblio/kapala.shtml

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ...
> И, таким образом, учение может рассматриваться как подлинное, не обязательно будучи переданным Буддой Шакьямуни.
> ...


и?

----------


## Тацумоку

> и?


И тут появляется Топпер... )))

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

совсем никому не в обиду. все чьим первоночальным источниом не были слова Достопочтенного Мудрейшего Первоучителя буддизмом не считаю.  :Smilie:

----------


## Gawa

> и?


Все вопросы - к Намкаю Норбу Ринпоче.

----------


## Хайам

> а если ознакомление случайно спонтанно получено куда деватся?


Хороший вопрос.



> Для реализации.


Без учителя реализация невозможна?
Без физического :Smilie: 



> Другие учения говорят о причине страдания как результате, например, первородного греха или постулируют избавление от страданий в раю и т.п. Ни одно учение не говорит о страдании, присущем всем проявленным состояниям во вселенной - в этом коренное отличие буддизма от других учений.


Разное отношение к страданию.Буддизм учит как избежать страдания,Христианство как через страдание возвыситься.А суть, все равно одна .


*Отношение христианства к страданию двойственное*. Страдание - последствие греха и зла(неведения). Но страдание есть также искупление, оно имеет положительную ценность. Только христианство принимает страдание и имеет до конца мужественное отношение к страданию(терпит). Христианство учит не бояться страдания
.Есть не одно, а два страдания - есть страдание светлое и искупляющее, страдание к жизни, и есть страдание темное и адское, страдание к смерти. Человек может пережить страдание благостно и просветленно и возродиться к новой жизни от пережитого страдания. Все ниспосланные человеку страдания - смерть близких людей, болезнь, бедность, унижения и разочарования - могут быть очищающими, возрождающими и поднимающими. Но страдания могут окончательно раздавить человека, озлобить его, уничтожить в нем жизнь, убить всякое чувство смысла жизни. Ницше говорит, что человек не столько не выносит страдания, сколько не выносит бессмысленности страдания. *Человек может вынести самые страшные страдания, если он видит в них смысл*, силы человека огромны. И вот христианство дает смысл страданию и делает его выносимым. Оно дает смысл страданию.
Николай Александрович Бердяев (с)




> Вроде в этом треде речь о мотивации, которая может побудить встать на Путь?





> Именно так, мотивация. Зачем практиковать, если ты не понимаешь то, о чём говорил Будда ?





> Освобождение и просветление всех живух существ, единственная цель, мотивация и т.д. Какие еще могут быть причины.


Например,  чтобы познать себя настоящего.

----------


## Спокойный

ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ ЛИ ДЗОГЧЕН УЧЕНИЕМ, ИСХОДЯЩИМ ОТ БУДДЫ ШАКЬЯМУНИ?
Анализ приёмов манипуляции сознанием читателя на примере работы ННР «ШЕСТНАДЦАТЬ ВОПРОСОВ УЧИТЕЛЮ ДЗОГЧЕНА».

- Скажите, Павел Андреевич, вы шпион?
- Видите ли, Юра…
к\ф «Адъютант его превосходительства» (С)


Когда ответ на простой и ясный вопрос начинается со слов «определим сначала», я понимаю, что сейчас мне начнут запудривать мозги. 
Так оно и вышло. Как всем известно, Будда Шакьямуни не учил ни тантре, ни дзен, ни, тем более, дзогчену. То, чему он действительно учил каждый желающий может прочитать в Палийском Каноне.
Но вопрос задан, и надо как-то выкручиваться. Значит будем постепенно манипулировать смыслом слов и сознанием слушателя так, как нужно нам. Погнали.
Для начала из исторической личности, настоящее учение которого записано в Палийском Каноне сделаем абстракцию:




> Определим сначала то, что мы подразумеваем под "учением, исходящим от Будды"


А правильно, зачем зря время тратить, отрежем *сразу* из вопроса того, о ком в нём спрашивали. Ну, подумаешь, что вопрос был именно про Шакьямуни, да бог с ним.




> Будде приписывают четыре типа учений: устное учение; учение, переданное в пророчествах; учение, переданное через "потенциализацию"105; и учение, записанное учениками.


Воот, уже пошёл процесс затуманивания сознания слушателя: говорим Будда, как бы, с одной стороны, всё еще подразумевая Шакьямуни, но уже размываем смысл до всех будд в целом. 

Чтобы закрепить результат и не дать никому прочухаться, сходу забабахиваем ссылку на Лалитавистара сутру. 




> В "Лалитавистарасутре"106 мы читаем: 
> 
> "Область Нирманакайи включает тысячу миллионов миров, каждый из которых содержит тысячу континентов. В мире, названном Саха, имя учителя — Шакьямуни. Это тот, который в физическом проявлении, передает учение, основанное на логике".


Перевожу - пока космические корабли бороздят просторы вселенной, на планете Земля 2500 лет назад существовал Будда Шакьямуни, так его звали, кстати. Дальше упоминаем слово «логика», видимо, чтобы создать у читателя иллюзию того, что во всём этом где-то есть логика, ибо больше эта цитата никакого смысла в себе не несёт.

Скачем дальше.




> В традиции Ньингма все учения подразделяются на 9 "колесниц": три первых, Шравакаяна, Пратьекабуддаяна и Бодхисаттваяна, были переданы, как полагают, нирманакайей Шакьямуни и известны как "внешние колесницы причины, основанные на логике".


Не совсем понятно, зачем вводить слова «как полагают», «нирманакая», безличное «известны как». Наверное, чтобы нагнать туману и дать забыть тем людям, кто еще не забыл, что то, чему учил исторический Будда Шакьмяуни всё еще можно прочитать в Палийском Каноне. Хотя, если это мы его, ПК, обозвали «внешней колесницей причины, основанной на логике", то пускай, хоть горшком. 

Дальше еще больше, и еще больше не понятно, причём здесь Будда Шакьямуни.




> Считается, что вторая триада, которая включает учения Криятантры, Чарьятантры и Йогатантры, была передана самбхогакайей Ваджрасаттвой. Она известна как "колесницы плода внешней мантраяны". Три последних, Махайога, Ануйога и Атийога, предположительно были переданы дхармакайей Самантабхадрой и известны как "колесницы плода высшей внутренней мантраяны". Здесь речь идет об общей классификации, которую нельзя рассматривать как окончательную.


Ну нельзя, так нельзя. Значит, не будем.




> В "Манджушринамасангити"107 читаем: 
> 
> "Затем победоносный Шакьямуни, верховный среди будд в человеческом облике, распространил свою высшую речь всеми возможными способами". XXX


Не наказуемо.




> И в "Изображении Вайрочаны"108: 
> 
> "Ученикам, одаренным исключительными способностями, он передал некоторые учения тантры. Таким образом Шакьямуни преподал Криятантру на реке Найронгана и в парке Сингала; Упаятантру — в портовом городке dPung bzang; Йогатантру — во дворце Me ri`bar ba". XXXI


О! Вот! Почва уже подготовлена, мозги разрыхлились, теперь под сурдинку вбрасываем инфу, что, дескать, для правильных пацанов Страдивари делал барабаны.

Дальше, чтобы блеф прошёл на ура, надо говорить быстро, уверенным голосом, и не моргнув и глазом.




> Как следует из этих текстов, 3 раздела внешних тантр были также преподаны Буддой Шакьямуни.


Ай, молодца! А ведь блеф и правда прошёл бы! Уставшему он непонятного хождения вокруг да около читателю, уже хвалило бы одной этой вовремя подброшенной фразы, чтобы за неё зацепиться как за что-то похожее на конкретику.
А если вчитаться, то нам всего-то навсего сейчас сказали, что в таком-то тексте вскользь упомянуто, что БШ преподал что-то там. И не более того.




> Кроме этого, в новой традиции тибетского тантризма говорится, что в знаменитом "Bras spungs"109 Будда Шакьямуни проявит себя в виде божества Шри Калачакры и передаст тантру Калачакры. Но в реальности проявления Ваджрадхары110 бесконечны, как области миров во вселенной, и мы не можем ограничивать учение, утверждая, что оно было передано в такую-то эпоху и таким-то учителем. В "Манджушринамасангити" написано:
> "Учение преподавалось пробужденными существами прошлого, оно будет преподаваться пробужденными существами будущего, и оно по-прежнему преподается совершенными пробужденными существами настоящего". XXXII


Бла-бла-бла. А реальной информации ноль.




> Падмасамбхава сказал: 
> 
> "Все пробужденные существа равны в изначальной сфере мудрости",
> так как сфера мудрости находится совершенно за пределами понятий "равенство" и "различие". И, таким образом, учение может рассматриваться как подлинное, не обязательно будучи переданным Буддой Шакьямуни.


Очень похоже на то, как в советские времена писались речи – цитату в одну строчку из какого-нибудь классика марксизма-ленинизма, а дальше можно двигать всё, что хочешь.
А если вдуматься, то что нам сейчас положили на тарелку? Ну взяли у ни в чём не повинного Падмасамбхавы, в общем-то, нейтральную цитату, и пришили её к идее о том, что  «учение может рассматриваться как подлинное, не обязательно будучи переданным Буддой Шакьямуни».
Понятно, что основная мысль как раз в этом, а за широкой спиной Падмасамбхавы просто спрятали шов из былых ниток.



> Подлинность учения Пробужденных Существ должна доказываться четырьмя фундаментальными принципами: 1) оно основывается не на относительной истине, но на абсолютной111; 2) оно основывается не на доктрине, но на индивидууме; 3) оно основывается не на словах, но на значении; 4) оно основывается не на уме, но на мудрости.


Всё это, конечно, замечательно. Если бы не то, что за этими словами нам только что сказали, что скрипач-Шакьямуни не нужен.




> По поводу учения о состоянии спонтанного присутствия Дзогчен мы читаем в "Сутре тайных предсказаний" (gSang ba lung bstan pa'i mdo), цитируемой учителем Джняной Шри112: 
> 
> (И они его спросили) "Если Победоносный преподал три колесницы относительной истины, почему он также не передал колесницу абсолютной истины, в которой причина и результат самосовершенны и в которой Пробуждение не ищется вне себя?" 
> 
> (И он ответил) "Для людей, которые интересуются причиной, я передал учение Причины. Но в будущем появится колесница Плода на пути быстрой реализации".
> 
> Таким образом было предсказано учение Дзогчен. Если оно не может быть рассмотрено как учение, переданное устно Буддой Шакьямуни, оно, однако, может быть представлено среди тех, которые переданы в предсказаниях.


Цитата из некого автора 10 века, цитирующего некую Сутру Тайных предсказаний, из которой, совершено не понятно, на каких основаниях ННР делает вывод, что «таким образом было предсказано учение Дзогчен». То-есть, логической связи здесь просто нет. Есть только желание выдать некие слова за предсказание о Дзогчен, и только. Зато ни с того, ни с сего, снова всплывает имя Будды Шакьямуни, причем упоминается оно, увы, только для того, чтобы сказать, что он здесь ни причём.

Хм. Как-то неудобно с Шакьямуни получилось… А сделаем-ка ему комплимент.




> Будда Шакьямуни, искусный в методах и одаренный неограниченными способностями, передал неисчислимое количество видов учений, соответствующих способностям и возможностям, свойственным каждому из неисчислимого количества видов существ, основываясь на их знаниях.


Раньше по тексту пытались убедить, что да какая, мол, разница, Шакьямуни – не Шакьямуни, ну не Шакьямуни, ну так что, это всё типа как-бы один Будда, ну ладно, не один, а их бесчисленное количество, но сути это не меняет, подумаешь, если не учил этот, то учил другой, не вслух, так думал про себя, но как-то не выпал момент вслух сказать просто, зато предсказывал... и т.д.  И под конец приходим к тому, что уже историческому Будде Шакьямуни приписываем вот это всё и вся, окончательно превращая историческую личность в стопроцентно мифического персонажа. В общем, задача, можно сказать, выполнена – абстракция из реального человека сотворена, теперь этим остается воспользоваться, чтобы подвести под неё Дзогчен. Вопрос-то первоначальный не забыли ещё? Да забыли, конечно, вот он как звучал-то: «ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ ЛИ ДЗОГЧЕН УЧЕНИЕМ, ИСХОДЯЩИМ ОТ БУДДЫ ШАКЬЯМУНИ?».



> Все эти учения, переданные с крайней проницательностью, следуя методам, необходимым в каждом случае для направления живых существ к знанию истинного состояния существования, названы "колесницами относительной истины". О том, что касается абсолютной истины, Будда Шакьямуни сказал:
> "Я нашел учение, похожее на нектар, глубокое, мирное, за пределами понятий, светлое и несотворенное. Но когда я его передаю, никто меня не понимает: я не буду говорить больше, я останусь в лесу".
> 
> Истинное состояние существования невыразимо, непостижимо, за пределами всех понятий — это всё, что можно сказать о нем. Так как это — конечная цель всего, что преподал Будда, мы можем сделать вывод, что все учения Будды являются как бы основой для состояния спонтанного присутствия Дзогчена.


Ай, молодца! Вот такой забавный вывод. Судите сами, по мне так похоже на работу студента-первокурсника какого-нибудь философского факультета, так топорно сделано, но за старание троечку поставить можно.

P.S. Кстати, ясный ответ на вопрос «ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ ЛИ ДЗОГЧЕН УЧЕНИЕМ, ИСХОДЯЩИМ ОТ БУДДЫ ШАКЬЯМУНИ?» звучит так – «НЕТ».

----------


## Gawa

Вы вообще внимательно просмотрели сообщение? Это не анализ "на примере"... Это дословная цитата из книги Намкая Норбу Ринпоче. Могу дать ссылку. Впредь, будьте внимательнее, пожалуйста.

----------


## Спокойный

> Вы вообще внимательно просмотрели сообщение? Это не анализ "на примере"... Это дословная цитата из книги Намкая Норбу Ринпоче. Могу дать ссылку. Впредь, буддьте внимательнее, пожалуйста.


Всё верно. Это мой анализ текста ННР.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Ом мани падме хум, Спокойный

----------


## Inbongo

> Всё верно. Это мой анализ текста ННР.


главное что бы молния не поразила :Wink:  скорейшего вам освобождения

----------


## Ондрий

По-моему, Спок нормально написал. С юморком ). Кто устрашился - пусть попробует, подиспутирует. Ставлю ящег цампы )), что все контр-доводы, при рассмотрении, сведутся к вопросу верю-неверю.
-----
Думаю, кто боится критически анализировать тексты опасаясь кары небе... пардон, кармической, видимо попутал буддизм и авраамские верования.

----------


## Inbongo

> По-моему, Спок нормально написал. С юморком ). Кто устрашился - пусть попробует, подиспутирует. Ставлю ящег цампы )), что все контр-доводы, при рассмотрении, сведутся к вопросу верю-неверю.
> -----
> Думаю, кто боится критически анализировать тексты опасаясь кары небе... пардон, кармической, видимо попутал буддизм и авраамские верования.



Видимо кто критически анализирует спутал учение с религией

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Спокойный не согласен :Smilie:  по-моему в тексте все отлично сказано про Уровни Учения и то, что когда Будда Шакьямуни был Нирманакаей он не передавал никакого Дзогчен. А "знатоки" с какого-то перепугу начинают считать Дзен Дзогченом и Учения других уровней Дзогченом и Сутру чуть ли не круче Тантры... Сутра не Тантра, и не Дзогчен, как Тантра не Сутра и не Дзогчен, но Дзогчен является их сутью и плодом...

У некоторых мастаков вообще и космоэнергетический шизотеризм содержит знание Дзогчен... дело то в этом бардаке... 

ЗЫ: странно что не упоминается что Дзогчен был передан с уровня Дхармакаи уровню Самбхогакаи(как я понимаю именно здесь появляется Шакьямуни) и только потом Гарабу Дордже :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Видимо кто критически анализирует спутал учение с религией


нипонял.
----
З.Ы. Со Споком не согласен, т.к. его критическая метода вся сводится только к априорному заключению о 100%-ной стерильности ПК. Пока кто-то из основателей Учений, не записал собственной рукою свои наставления (подчерковедческая экспертиза, печати, подписи экспертов прилагаются) - до той поры, считать ПК аутентичными словами Шакьямуни не представляется возможным, в рамках этой методики: ПК записан был первым, раньше всех. Всё это по 100 раз перетиралось с уважаемыми тхеравадинами.

То, что ПК был записан раньше всех, еще не означает, что это стенограммы слов Будды. Сами напросились на такую "методику" - вот и получайте симметричный расклад-анализ ))))))))))))

-----
Выводы. Аргумент - "что раньше записали, то и правда" - в пролёте.

----------


## Inbongo

> нипонял.


не смертельно)

----------


## Чженсинь

> Всё верно. Это мой анализ текста ННР.


В основном согласен с вашем анализом!
А подобные тексты учителей  больше связаны с их политикой распространения Учения, чем с самим Учением. Ведь нужно никого не обидеть, не разочаровать, своеобразная политкорректность и т.д.
Прямые  же ответы резко суживают позицию и поле для маневра - а ведь тогда еще только все начиналось - не то, что сейчас, когда уже можно смело откреститься от буддизма :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## Fritz

> Выводы. Аргумент - "что раньше записали, то и правда" - в пролёте.
> shubhar вне форума Пожаловаться на это сообщение   	Ответить с цитированием


Таблицу умножения не записали своевременно.
Кстати, нет никаких доказательств, что ПК записали раньше, во всяком случае, доказательств того, что то, что не записали вперёд ПК, не существовало во время записанного в ПК.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Кстати, ясный ответ на вопрос «ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ ЛИ ДЗОГЧЕН УЧЕНИЕМ, ИСХОДЯЩИМ ОТ БУДДЫ ШАКЬЯМУНИ?» звучит так – «НЕТ».


А если спросить "Является ли дзогчен учением, ведущим к полному Пробуждению", что на это можно ответить?

Или иначе: можно ли утверждать, что к полному Пробуждению ведут лишь учения, зафиксированные в ПК?

----------


## PampKin Head

1. Вот была такая тема о передаче Дхармы Маха Кашьяпе посредством манипуляции с цветком...

Отсюда вопрос: является ли Чань/Дзен исходящим от Будды Шакьямуни? Уже и руки поднять нельзя Благословенному!

2. Что передал Будда, изложив 4 Благородные истины пятерым сотоварищам?  Что можно понять из Дхаммачакапаватаны сутты? 

Верните мне деньги за купленные билеты!

3. Собраны ли в Палийском Каноне *все* наставления, данные Буддой Шакьямуни? Нет, не все.


P.S. Любителям логики не по теме: тупых учат тупо, острых - остро. А называется это упайя.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Когда ответ на простой и ясный вопрос начинается со слов «определим сначала», я понимаю, что сейчас мне начнут запудривать мозги.


Отчего же? Иногда такими словами начинается развернутый ответ по теме, своей сложностью превосходящей инструкцию по использованию пылесоса.

Но человек со строго бинарным мышлением действительно может воспринимать это именно как запудривание.

Для таковых, наверное, и предназначены простые и ясные рекомендации ПК: "Покидая сансару, не забывайте выключить сознание".

----------


## Тацумоку

> 1. Вот была такая тема о передаче Дхармы Маха Кашьяпе посредством манипуляции с цветком...
> 
> Отсюда вопрос: является ли Чань/Дзен исходящим от Будды Шакьямуни? Уже и руки поднять нельзя Благословенному!
> 
> 2. Что передал Будда, изложив 4 Благородные истины пятерым сотоварищам?  Что можно понять из Дхаммачакапаватаны сутты? 
> 
> Верните мне деньги за купленные билеты!
> 
> 3. Собраны ли в Палийском Каноне *все* наставления, данные Буддой Шакьямуни? Нет, не все.
> ...


Не исключено, что постижение Дхармы Будды это тот случай, когда лучше ступить, чем сострить.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> 
> P.S. Кстати, ясный ответ на вопрос «ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ ЛИ ДЗОГЧЕН УЧЕНИЕМ, ИСХОДЯЩИМ ОТ БУДДЫ ШАКЬЯМУНИ?» звучит так – «НЕТ».


Точно, Спокойный!  :Smilie: 
Вы поставили окончательную точку в многотысячелетнем споре об аутентичности учения Дзогчен. - 




> Всё, что мне не понятно, не является учением Будды!
> Я знаю каким оно должно быть (учение Будды), поэтому всё отличаюшееся от моего понимания им не является!  
> Учение Будды простое и ясное - делай так, и не делай эдак, а все заумные и занудные дзогченские мудрствования - средства затуманивания и выворачивания мозгов наизнанку, служащие для оправдания этих самых мудрствований.


 :Wink:

----------


## Inbongo

> Точно, Спокойный! 
> Вы поставили окончательную точку в многотысячелетнем споре об аутентичности учения Дзогчен. -



Тысячелетний ли это спор? В благие времена таких споров, я думаю, не возникало.

----------


## Александр С

> Тысячелетний ли это спор? В благие времена таких споров, я думаю, не возникало.


Т.е. как это не возникало? Первый ученик Гараба Дорже, Манджушримитра, начал с того, что исполнился решимости поставить этого "выскочку" на место. 




> P.S. Кстати, ясный ответ на вопрос «ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ ЛИ ДЗОГЧЕН УЧЕНИЕМ, ИСХОДЯЩИМ ОТ БУДДЫ ШАКЬЯМУНИ?» звучит так – «НЕТ».


Это мнение Намкая Норбу и некоторых других учителей. А вот, например, здесь говорят, что Гараб Дордже - это воплощение Будды Шакьямуни, и указывают на Будду Шакьямуни как на высшего учителя буддийского дзогчена. Как это понимать - думайте сами.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Т.е. как это не возникало? Первый ученик Гараба Дорже, Вималамитра, начал с того, что исполнился решимости поставить этого "выскочку" на место.


Прошу прощения. Вообще-то, первым учеником был Манджушримитра.  :Wink:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Это мнение Намкая Норбу и некоторых других учителей.


Это мнение Спокойного  :Smilie: 
А Намкай Норбу так не говорил. По крайней мере, в таком контексте.



> А вот, например, здесь говорят, что Гараб Дордже - это воплощение Будды Шакьямуни, и указывают на Будду Шакьямуни как на высшего учителя буддийского дзогчена. Как это понимать - думайте сами.


И это верно  :Smilie: 
Как верно и то, что учения Дзогчена существовали и в добуддийскую эпоху и в других мирах.

----------


## Грег

> Тысячелетний ли это спор? В благие времена таких споров, я думаю, не возникало.


Возникало.
Начиная, как уже говорилось, с ученика Гараба Дордже Манджушримитры (правда, он его потом принял) и далее на протяжении всей пары тысячелетий его существования в нашу эпоху.
Аж 5-му Далай-ламе приходилось "прятаться" , чтобы его практиковать.

----------


## Александр С

> Прошу прощения. Вообще-то, первым учеником был Манджушримитра.


Спасибо, исправил  :Smilie: 



> Это мнение Спокойного 
> А Намкай Норбу так не говорил. По крайней мере, в таком контексте.


Ну да, "ясный ответ" - это, конечно, сильно сказано.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Ну да, "ясный ответ" - это, конечно, сильно сказано.


Не понял. Поясните пожалуйста.

----------


## Александр С

> Не понял. Поясните пожалуйста.


Я вот об этом:


> P.S. Кстати, ясный ответ на вопрос «ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ ЛИ ДЗОГЧЕН УЧЕНИЕМ, ИСХОДЯЩИМ ОТ БУДДЫ ШАКЬЯМУНИ?» звучит так – «НЕТ»

----------


## Inbongo

Можно тогда поставить вопрос по другому, если идет, тогда существовал ли Дзогчен, до Будды Шакьямуни. По моему сразу получается простой и ясный ответ.

----------


## Спокойный

Причём ответ будет тот же самый.

----------


## Грег

Это мнение Спокойного, и результат ЕГО анализа текстов, учитывающий ЕМУ известные и ИМ признаваемые методы и данные. В ЕГО, так сказать, системе координат. Тут ни с чем не поспоришь - в рамках этой системы он прав!  :Smilie:   :Wink: 
Вопрос в другом - следует ли искать ответы только в рамках этой системы?

----------


## Inbongo

> Это мнение Спокойного, и результат ЕГО анализа текстов, учитывающий ЕМУ известные и ИМ признаваемые методы и данные. В ЕГО, так сказать, системе координат. Тут ни с чем не поспоришь - в рамках этой системы он прав!  
> Вопрос в другом - следует ли искать ответы только в рамках этой системы?


Конечно не следует. А как вы думаете? Было ли учение Дзогчен до Будды Шакьямуни?

----------


## Грег

> Конечно не следует. А как вы думаете? Было ли учение Дзогчен до Будды Шакьямуни?


ННР (и не только он) вполне ясно на этот вопрос отвечает.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Дзогчен постулируется как самостоятельное учение, не зависимое от Сутры и Тантры, и необязательно буддийское. Это неоднократно постулировалось, на данном форуме - в том числе. Не будем сейчас обсуждать аргументацию, это делалось неоднократно, ни к чему не пришли.
> Я совершенно не могу понять другого. Если не привлекать сугубо буддийские если угодно - "сутрические") соображения (такие как 4 благородных истины), совершенно не ясна_ мотивация_ для практики Дзогчен. Допустим, у некого мистера Х - все нормально "по жизни". То бишь, выражаясь буддийским языком, он не испытывает "страдания страданий", на "страдания перемен" чхать хотел, а про "всепроникающее страдание" - даже и не думал. Таковой человек, даже весьма разумный, прочтя про "Три Завета" задаст резонный вопрос - а на хрена мне все это?
> Итак - вопрос. Если Дзогчен - самостоятельное Учение, не нуждающееся в сутрических "подпорках", как должна формулироваться мотивация практика?
> _Зачем_ получать прямое ознакомление и т.д.?





> Особенность учения Дзогчен состоит в том, что это путь, основанный на мудрости. В традиции Ньингма учения подразделяются на девять Колесниц. Восемь из них являются философскими системами и опираются на обычное сознание в том смысле, что в них задействовано обычное мышление. В системе Ати-йоги, или Дзогчена, путь основан на мудрости, знании, превосходящем рамки обычного сознания и обычного мышления. Путь, опирающийся на обычное мышление, не имеет ничего общего с путем, 
> опирающимся на мудрость. Для того чтобы понять, каким образом путь может опираться на мудрость, следует иметь представление о различных способностях практикующих. Некоторые люди в состоянии пробудить в себе предрасположенности, выработанные в прошлых жизнях, и их способности к обучению очень высоки. Когда такой ученик встречает компетентного мастера, появляется реальный шанс для передачи знания. Сами наставления могут состоять всего из нескольких слов, на которых однонаправленно 
> сосредоточивается ученик. В этом случае понимание и освобождение приходят одновременно. Этот глубинный путь подходит только тем, кто в состоянии обрести «мгновенное освобождение посредством слушания», но такие ученики встречаются крайне редко.
> Люди с обычными способностями не могут следовать вышеуказанному пути, но должны продвигаться «шаг за шагом». Только тогда, когда поток их ума придет к созреванию, их сознание будет готово к тому, чтобы практиковать этот уникальный путь и использовать его уникальные методы. До тех пор пока этого не произошло, им нужно постоянно готовить себя и тренироваться в постепенных методах обучения.
> *Таким образом, Дзогчен — это высочайший пик, кульминация всех предшествующих Колесниц, а все остальные учения преподаются для того, чтобы подготовить практикующего к этому высшему пути.* Когда совпадут необходимые условия и возникнет благоприятная ситуация, его практика принесет реальный плод, а сам практикующий уже не сможет впасть в ложное воззрение. Для того чтобы понять, в чем уникальность учения Дзогчен, вы должны тщательно 
> исследовать основополагающие принципы различных Колесниц, составляющих Учение Будды. Только на основе этого можно действительно постичь всю глубину учения Дзогчен. Поэтому так важно иметь представление обо всем спектре буддийских учений, начиная с самых первоначальных и кончая высшими, и сегодня я дам краткий обзор различных Колесниц, уделив особое внимание Махаяне и Колеснице Тайной 
> Мантры....


Учения Пути великого совершенства,
переданные на Западе Его Святейшеством Далай-ламой.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Итак - вопрос. Если Дзогчен - самостоятельное Учение, не нуждающееся в сутрических "подпорках", как должна формулироваться мотивация практика?
> Зачем получать прямое ознакомление и т.д.?


чтобы быстро "обратить" всех не буддистов, которые чего-то там хотят снискать. 

Соотнесение сутр и тантр - искуссный метод, чтобы пандитствующие интеллектуалы могли заинтересоваться в учениях и начинать что-то изучать. ....это как с новым языком программирования. он закончен и ничему не противоречит внутри своей сферы приложения. 

Дзогчен - это миф, а западные люди как известно любят мифы. Вот им еще один искуссный метод. Тантра - такой же миф.
__________________________________________
Мотивация практика - стать Бхайравой, Самварой либо ГухьяСамаджей.

----------


## Inbongo

> чтобы быстро "обратить" всех не буддистов, которые чего-то там хотят снискать. 
> 
> Соотнесение сутр и тантр - искуссный метод, чтобы пандитствующие интеллектуалы могли заинтересоваться в учениях и начинать что-то изучать. ....это как с новым языком программирования. он закончен и ничему не противоречит внутри своей сферы приложения. 
> 
> Дзогчен - это миф, а западные люди как известно любят мифы. Вот им еще один искуссный метод. Тантра - такой же миф.
> __________________________________________
> Мотивация практика - стать Бхайравой, Самварой либо ГухьяСамаджей.


И вы миф....

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

> Дзогчен - это миф, а западные люди как известно любят мифы. Вот им еще один искуссный метод. Тантра - такой же миф.


Ужж, это вы что, розжыгать пытаетесь?
Давайте ка следите за полётом своего гения, нам тут этого не надо.
Понятно или нет?
Если не понятно, без разговоров пойдёте размышлять на недельку в бан. В целительное уединение.


*Inbongo* расслабьтесь тоже. Спасибо.

----------


## Спокойный

> Это мнение Спокойного, и результат ЕГО анализа текстов, учитывающий ЕМУ известные и ИМ признаваемые методы и данные. В ЕГО, так сказать, системе координат. Тут ни с чем не поспоришь - в рамках этой системы он прав!  
> Вопрос в другом - следует ли искать ответы только в рамках этой системы?


Зачем всё так усложнять?  :Smilie:  Гараб Дордже, так уж получилось, жил после Шакьямуни, вот и всё. А другой планеты с другой историей у меня, как говорится, для вас нет.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Cool:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Дзогчен - это миф, а западные люди как известно любят мифы. Вот им еще один искуссный метод. Тантра - такой же миф.
> .


Точно! Буддизм - это только то, что смог понять и принять Ужж.  :Smilie: 
Всё остальное - выдумки.
Сила в уме и интеллектуальном анализе! Остальное, как говорится, от лукавого.

----------


## Грег

> Зачем всё так усложнять?  Гараб Дордже, так уж получилось, жил после Шакьямуни, вот и всё. А другой планеты с другой историей у меня, как говорится, для вас нет.


Я и говорю   :Smilie:  -

"То, что мне не видно, того и нет, то, что не укладывается в прокрустово ложе моих умопостроений, того не бывает"...

 :Smilie: 

PS. Говорят, Гараб Дорже - проявление Будды Шакьямуни, впрочем, как и Падмасабхава, к примеру.
Как думаете, стоит в это верить или это тоже, как тут сказали "инструмент по заманиванию в Буддизм" ?

----------


## Legba

Как топикстартер хочу сказать, что вопрос свой склонен снять.
На последнем ретрите ННР недвусмысленно выразился, что Гараб Дорже - эманация Будды Шакьямуни. Что же касается более "классически" настроенных Мастеров - Чоки Нима Ринпоче, Патрула Ринпоче, Палден Шераба Ринпоче, Чога Ринпоче - все они говорят, что Дзогчен это, несомненно, буддийское Учение. Так что можно прекратить прения о "самостоятельности Дзогчена", коль скоро оную самостоятельность никто не постулирует. Что же касается "исторической перспективы" Дзогчен тут мало чем отличается не только от Тантр, но и от всех сутр Махаяны. Дзогчен ничуть не более "инопланетен" чем Праджняпарамита Хридая Сутра.  :Smilie: 
Что касается "скандального" анализа от Спокойного. Мне кажется абсолютным абсурдом считать написанное в одних текстах (Тантрах и Сутрах Махаяны) - мифологией, а вот Палийский Канон - рулит. Рулит он - ничуть не больше, уж извините. Если уж "включать скептика" следует признать, что ценность всех категорий текстов сводится к тому, что некая группа признала именно эти тексты легитимными. А кто признал легитимной группу? А никто, они сами так решили. 

1. В случае ПК.
Почему эти тексты легитимны?
Их отобрал Собор.
Почему легитимен Собор?
Там были архаты.
Кто сказал, что это были архаты?
Э... Собор.

2. В случае Тантры.
Почему эти тексты легтитимны?
Их принесли махасиддхи из Чистых Земель.
Кто сказал, что это махасиддхи?
Э... Ну, они делали всякие штуки, и все решили, что это махасиддхи.
(Вариант с Дзогпа Ченпо - его не смогли победить в диспуте, устыдились, и решили что все нормально).

В обоих случаях ребята просто "так договорились". Все чудно, но это вопрос веры, а значит - дело вкуса. :Kiss:

----------


## Спокойный

> PS. Говорят, Гараб Дорже - проявление Будды Шакьямуни, впрочем, как и Падмасабхава, к примеру.
> Как думаете, стоит в это верить или это тоже, как тут сказали "инструмент по заманиванию в Буддизм" ?


Верить в это не стоит. Инструмент и есть, причём очень примитивный, я даже удивляюсь, что он работает на европейцах с их уровнем образования. Наверное, слепая вера переклинивает разум.

----------


## Aleksey L.

Сообщение Ужж удалено Модератор.Дзогчен в связи с нарушением правил подфорума №1 и 2.
+Второе предупреждение. В случае продолжения развязных измышлений отправитесь в рид-онли!

----------


## Спокойный

> На последнем ретрите ННР недвусмысленно выразился, что Гараб Дорже - эманация Будды Шакьямуни.


Да уже понятно, что он довольно хитрый дядя.  :Smilie:  А давайте узнаем у него, откуда он это взял? 
Так-то, лично я всерьез разговоры про эманации никогда не воспринимал, но ведь, как оказывается, есть люди, которые на полном серьезе думают, что действительно есть эти некие эманации, и раз такое дело, то и давайте узнаем, откуда у ННР такие сведения? Даже интересно, что он скажет.




> Что касается "скандального" анализа от Спокойного. Мне кажется абсолютным абсурдом считать написанное в одних текстах (Тантрах и Сутрах Махаяны) - мифологией, а вот Палийский Канон - рулит. Рулит он - ничуть не больше, уж извините. Если уж "включать скептика" следует признать, что ценность всех категорий текстов сводится к тому, что некая группа признала именно эти тексты легитимными. А кто признал легитимной группу? А никто, они сами так решили. 
> 
> 1. В случае ПК.
> Почему эти тексты легитимны?
> Их отобрал Собор.
> Почему легитимен Собор?
> Там были архаты.
> Кто сказал, что это были архаты?
> Э... Собор.


"Скептик" у меня и так всегда включен.  :Cool: 
Архаты - не архаты, науке это не известно.
Легитимен он как и любые выборы вообще- победило некое большинство при отборе текстов, так я слышал. А почему легитимны тексты - а конечно наверняка там тоже полно отсебятины, всё-ж таки принцип "испорченного телефона" никто не отменял, но зато они самые ранние, так что худо-бедно, но доносят до людей идеи Будды наименее искаженно. Про них хотя бы еще можно утверждать, что это именно ЕГО идеи.  :Cool: 




> 2. В случае Тантры.
> Почему эти тексты легтитимны?
> Их принесли махасиддхи из Чистых Земель.
> Кто сказал, что это махасиддхи?
> Э... Ну, они делали всякие штуки, и все решили, что это махасиддхи.
> (Вариант с Дзогпа Ченпо - его не смогли победить в диспуте, устыдились, и решили что все нормально).


Ну вот, Вы же сами сейчас взяли, да и разделили эти учения.  :Smilie:  ПК - условно от Шакьямуни. Но Тантру - чётко не от него, а от неких людей, названных махасиддхами, которую они получили в Чистых Землях. 



> В обоих случаях ребята просто "так договорились". Все чудно, но это вопрос веры, а значит - дело вкуса.


Всё правильно, я к примерно такому взгляду и веду.  :Smilie:  Просто нужно не убояться, и честно признать, что да, это разные учения из разных источников, да, Шакьямуни нам не нужен. Его учения из неба Тушита, а наши из Чистых Земель.  :Cool:  Вот это будет вполне честная и чёткая позиция, а не "плавать", подгоняя одни эманации под другие.

----------


## Чженсинь

*Спокойный, Ужж, Legba* - респект Вам за свободу мысли и непредвзятый буддийский подход.

----------


## Inbongo

> п.с. в принципе, если б я что-нибудь знал о Дзогчен, тогда у меня не возникло бы вопросов, на которые не нашелся бы ответ.


Тогда на каком основании говорите, все выше сказанное?

----------


## Legba

Так-так, продолжаем, значицца...



> А почему легитимны тексты - а конечно наверняка там тоже полно отсебятины, всё-ж таки принцип "испорченного телефона" никто не отменял, но зато они самые ранние, так что худо-бедно, но *доносят до людей идеи Будды* наименее искаженно. Про них хотя бы еще можно утверждать, *что это именно ЕГО идеи*.


Ну вот мы и разобрались. Вы, оказывается, считаете Дхарму - "идеями Будды", причем разумеете под этим конкретно исторического Сиддхартху Гаутаму. Такой подход, конечно, возможен. Однако - абсолютно непродуктивен (ИМХО). "Идеи" Сиддхартхи Гаутамы ничуть не более ценны, чем идеи Маркса, Мухаммеда или Дерриды. Они просто другие, и могут быть кому-то симпатичны, а кому-то нет. Собственно буддийский подход, в том числе и тхераваддинский, подразумевает, что Будда (на данном историческом этапе - Шакьямуни) открывает Дхарму - актуальный порядок мироздания. А не делится с нами своими идеями на этот счет. Имеет смысл почитать Будду - как открывшего Дхарму. Но если это просто такой дядя, у которого было много идей (которые, кстати, в большинстве своем крайне труднопроверяемы) - так чего в нем особенного? У меня вот тоже идей дохрена. 




> Так-то, лично я всерьез разговоры про эманации никогда не воспринимал, но ведь, как оказывается, есть люди, которые на полном серьезе думают, что действительно есть эти некие эманации, и раз такое дело, то и давайте узнаем, откуда у ННР такие сведения? Даже интересно, что он скажет.


Заметьте, с какой легкостью Вы свое личное мнение вдруг расширяете до "здравого смысла". О возможности Будды эманировать бесчисленное число проявлений Нирманакая говорится во многих сутрах Махаяны. Но, увы, это Вам не указ. Мне как религиозному фанатику и мракобесу просто жить - написано, что так бывает - значит бывает. Но вот любопытно - откуда у Вас сведения, что так *не бывает*?! А, вероятно любимый аргумент - это же *все знают*. Совсем недавно *все знали*, что земля плоская. Вот попробуйте, приведите мне доказательство того, что Будда не может создать эманацию. Ученики ННР считают (по крайней мере - должны) его Буддой, т.е. обладающим всеведением. Для них не вопрос, откуда ННР это знает. Остальным, по большому счету, можно не беспокоиться. Для них это познавательная лекция, расширяющая кругозор. Врядли стоит сомневаться, что ННР образован в области Дхармы лучше кого-либо из присутствующих.  :Smilie: 

ИМХО. Есть некоторые правила игры. Если мы хотим играть в эту игру (например для удовольствия) нам следует принять эти правила. И процесс игры станет для нас продуктивным и принесет удовольствие. Конечно, полная несуразность, что хоккеистам нельзя использовать бензопилы. Это сделало бы данный вид спорта много более зрелищным. Но увы. Выйдя на лед с бензопилой Вы не сможете снискать славы великого реформатора или даже просто разумного, трезвомыслящего человека. Вам даже особо поиграть не дадут. Скорее всего - быстро пристрелят.
В традиции монастыря Наланда (именуемой, иногда, "тибетский буддизм"), принято считать, что *учения всех разделов Тантры исходят от Будды*. Если бы они не исходили от Будды, они вообще не имели бы ценности (были бы "идеями"). Какое именно проявление Нирманакайи или Самбхогакайи и через кого (архатов, махасиддхов, бодхисаттв) данную Дхарму донесло - не так уж важно. Важно, что это Дхарма Будды. 
Не верите Вы в это? Ну не верьте, Ваше право. Я, по ряду причин, решил, что Дхарма Будды - то, что мне надо. И принял правила этой игры. И считаю, что только принятие этих правил во всей полноте - эффективно. В противном случае, я стал бы на позицию того, кто способен отличить, где Дхарма, а где "испорченный телефон". Но, боюсь, для этого нужно знать Дхарму доподлинно, во всей полноте - то есть быть Буддой.

----------


## Спокойный

Legba, совершенно верно, я именно так и считаю, как Вы написали. Пришёл я к такому мировоззрению не сразу  :Smilie:  , но теперь всем рекомендую, потому что если "включить фанатика", то можно очень здорово запутаться в чужих фантазиях.

----------


## Legba

> Legba, совершенно верно, я именно так и считаю, как Вы написали. Пришёл я к такому мировоззрению не сразу  , но теперь всем рекомендую, потому что если "включить фанатика", то можно очень здорово запутаться в чужих фантазиях.


Вот и чудно.
А почему, собственно, "запутаться"? "Чужие фантазии" выстроены в четкую систему, достаточно в ней хорошо разобраться - и путаницы не будет. Грешным делом думаю, что разобраться в правилах каких-нибудь "Dangeons and Dragons 3" куда сложнее.  :Wink:  Включать фанатика это, конечно - негуманно, непросвещенно и вообще азиатчина. Но, в моем понимании - эффективно. Я уже на протяжении довольно длительного периода могу наблюдать оба типа дхарминов - и фанатиков, и скептиков. Я не берусь утверждать, что "фанатики" - лучше. Вряд-ли тут вообще можно говорить в категориях лучше-хуже. Но мне лично больше нравится, как получается у "фанатиков". А "скептикам", ИМХО, в большинстве своем не помешало бы пропить курс прозака. Чтобы эмоциональное состояние хоть чуть-чуть догнало достигнутые интеллектуальные высоты. 

"Разберитесь сами с приоритетами,
Шлите на .... козлов с их советами.
Каждый имеет свою аллергию - 
Кто на молитву, а кто на оргию." (с)

----------


## Жозефина

> Гараб Дорже - эманация Будды Шакьямуни.


Мне становится не много не по себе  от множеств вдруг появившихся эманаций  то Шантидевы, то Чандракирти, Еше Цогьял и многих, многих  других.  Как какой-нибудь человек имел рождение то тем, то этим, причем все выбранные воплощения оказываются заметными фигурами буддизма.  И так начинается длиный список перечислений его великих перерждений!!!  Иногда , пардон, думаешь, а губа-то не дура!!!  Это уже болезнь, мания провозглашаться кем-то из великих, причем не одного. Конкретно Гараб Дорже это не каксается( !!!!!), есть полно других примеров. И похлеще, с огромнейшим перечнем воплощений.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Мне становится не много не по себе


Как хорошо, что просветленные существа не знают ничего о Вашем мнении, перед тем как распространить свои эманации на благо всех живых существ... А то глядишь - прислушались бы к Вам и вовремя одумались бы!




> Иногда , пардон, думаешь, а губа-то не дура!!! Это уже болезнь, мания провозглашаться кем-то из великих, причем не одного.


Знакомые утверждения... 

Человек вначале пишет у себя в профиле "Ваджраяна", "Дзогчен" или сразу пару-тройку школ, а потом заявляет: "Ну... я конечно буддист, вот только не верю в перерождения" ... Или: "Не верю в эманации" (был только что такой случай в какой-то из тем)... 

Т.е. читайте так: "Что бы там не говорили мне просветленные Учителя, но я-то крепок(-ка) своим собственным умом и не верю во все эти тибетские сказки!"  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Александр С

> конкретный человек


 :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Верую, что у Будды Шакьямуни эманаций больше нет (и не было). Иначе бы пришлось поискать эманации Будды Кашьяпы и всех предыдущих.




> Конечно, если речь идет о реализации, то это состояние выходит за рамки всех ограничений. А все рассуждения о человеке — это наш ограниченный способ видения. Но это не значит, что личность исчезает. Представим себе. что мы оказались перед обширным собранием бодхисаттв. Возьмем в качестве примера бодхисаттву Манджушри—он уже обрел полную реализацию. Будда Амитаюс — тоже. То же самое верно и для Ваджрасатгвы. Перед нами целый сонм реализовавших существ. Это не значит, что все они — один единственный Будда, который проявляется в разных образах и исполняет разные роли. Например, мы говорим «тысяча будд». Тысяча будд—это тысяча разных индивидуумов. Уровень их реализации одинаков, но то, что они находятся на одном уровне реализации, не значит, что все они превратились в одну личность". («Беседы в Конвее» 1-й том.)


+ Наше время - время Арья-Бодхисаттв. (с)

Не вижу ничего зазорного, если Высшую Дхарму изложит Арья-Бодхисаттва 10 Бхуми ("Облако Дхармы", полностью тождественный Будде в знании Оной). Типичный пример - Хридая Сутра, где суть Праджняпарамиты излагает Авалокитешвара/Ченрези.

P.S. Посыл о "образованных западных людях, которых клинит от слепой веры" просто смешон. Потому что грош цена тогда такому образованию (наверное купили диплом в переходе).

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

Господа Спокойный и Жозефина - первое предупреждение за нарушение правил подфорума №1 и 2 *. Ужж - второе и последнее.
Далее все оффтопики будут удаляться, а Ужж попадет в рид-онли на неопределенное время.

* Для тех кто в танке: по подфоруму Дзогчен введены следующие правила участия:
1) предполагается общение *на темы и на основе* воззрения дзогчен.
2) *Неинформативные и безграмотные* ответы будут удаляться.
3) Оверквотинг рассматривается как неинформативные сообщения.

----------


## Александер

Пампкин хид, а как же Сутра неисчислимых смыслов?:
Благородные  сыновья! По этой причине  не  говорящие ложь будды  всеми голосами  произносят одно слово; обладая одним  телом,  они *проявляют*  тела, бесчисленные, как песчинки ста тысяч мириадов  коти  найют Гангов;  в каждом теле они  демонстрируют  состояния,  неисчислимые, как песчинки  ста  тысяч мириадов  коти найют  асамкхейя Гангов,  и в каждом  состоянии они *проявляют* формы,  неисчислимые,  как песчинки ста тысяч мириадов коти найют  асамкхейя Гангов. Благородные сыновья! Именно  это и является непостижимым  и глубоким миром  будд.
  Эманации и проявления я думаю, это одно и тоже. А насчёт слепой веры, на данный момент что-то такое должно быть, так как проверить утверждения учения не представляется возможным.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Пампкин хид, а как же Сутра неисчислимых смыслов?:
> Благородные  сыновья! По этой причине  не  говорящие ложь будды  всеми голосами  произносят одно слово; обладая одним  телом,  они *проявляют*  тела, бесчисленные, как песчинки ста тысяч мириадов  коти  найют Гангов;  в каждом теле они  демонстрируют  состояния,  неисчислимые, как песчинки  ста  тысяч мириадов  коти найют  асамкхейя Гангов,  и в каждом  состоянии они *проявляют* формы,  неисчислимые,  как песчинки ста тысяч мириадов коти найют  асамкхейя Гангов. Благородные сыновья! Именно  это и является непостижимым  и глубоким миром  будд.
>   Эманации и проявления я думаю, это одно и тоже. А насчёт слепой веры, на данный момент что-то такое должно быть, так как проверить утверждения учения не представляется возможным.


>>>"... произносят одно слово" 

- (надмозги в действии (с) Гоблин), имхо, особых откровений Будды не произносили, а излагали одну и туже Дхарму Будд о Шуньяте, о Ясном Свете, о Аннутара-Самьяк-Самбодхи. Это подобно тому, как нынешние Наставники любят излагать о относительной Бодхичитте - тоже "произносят одно слово". 

>>>"они *проявляют*  тела, бесчисленные, как песчинки ста тысяч мириадов  коти  найют Гангов;  в каждом теле они  демонстрируют  состояния,  неисчислимые, как песчинки  ста  тысяч мириадов  коти найют  асамкхейя Гангов,  и в каждом  состоянии они *проявляют* формы,  неисчислимые,  как песчинки ста тысяч мириадов коти найют  асамкхейя Гангов."

Не совсем тогда понимаю, к чему тогда все эти заморочки с перерождениями Арья-Бодхисаттв, если все вокруг - в эманациях Будды Шакьямуни, Будды Кашьяпы и так далее...

P.S. 
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a...el008.html#sup



> ...в "Калама Сутре":
> 
> "Не верьте в силу традиций, как бы они не почитались многими поколениями и во многих местах; не верьте чему-то только потому, что многие люди говорят об этом; не верьте в силу мудрецов прежних времен; не верьте в то, что вы сами себе вообразили, думая, что это бог вдохновил вас. Не верьте ничему, что зависит только от авторитета ваших учителей или священников. Только *после самостоятельного исследования, доверяйте тому, что только вы сами проверили и находите разумным, и это - для вашего собственного блага и блага других*".
> 
> Kalama Sutra:
> 
> "Do not believe in the strength of traditions, however much they may have been honored for many generations and in many places; do not believe anything because many people speak of it; do not believe in the power of sages of old times; do not believe that which you yourselves have imagined, thinking that a god has inspired you. Believe nothing that depends solely on the authority of your teachers or priests.* After investigation, believe that which you yourselves have tested and found reasonable, and that is for your good and that of others*".


 (с) Будда Шакьямуни.

Не совсем понятно, почему я обязан верить в то, что Ганраб Дордже - это эманация Будды Шакьямуни, если я этого 1) проверить не могу; 2) не совсем понятно, какая польза от такого знания другим и мне?

Эдак можно завернуть, что Ганрад Дордже - это эманация Будды Кашьяпы иди Будды Амитабхи. Или кого угодно...

+ Я так понимаю, что отрывок - из махаянской сутры. После перлов с вегетарианским промоушеном в некоторых сутрах Махаяны я бы в первую очередь озаботился иследованием аутентичности данной сутры, ее целостностью и неискаженностью. Иначе может оказаться, что эти пассажи - не более чем поздние вставки пылких верующих...

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Не совсем понятно, почему я обязан верить в то, что Ганраб Дордже - это эманация Будды Шакьямуни, если я этого 1) проверить не могу; 2) не совсем понятно, какая польза от такого знания другим и мне?


 А с "не верить, что Гараб Дордже - это эманация Будды Шакьямуни" такая же история... 1) проверить вы не можете; 2) не совсем понятно, какая польза от такого знания другими и вам. Почему не верите то, если нет никаких оснований для этого?

----------


## Вова Л.

> Не вижу ничего зазорного, если Высшую Дхарму изложит Арья-Бодхисаттва 10 Бхуми ("Облако Дхармы", полностью тождественный Будде в знании Оной). Типичный пример - Хридая Сутра, где суть Праджняпарамиты излагает Авалокитешвара/Ченрези.


Класс. А кто Вам сказал, что данное учение изложено Бодхисаттвой 10-го Бхуми? - Авторитетный для Вас лама. Странно ведь получается - в аутентичности учения Вы не сомневаетесь, так как это лама сказал, но когда лама говорит, что Гараб Дордже - эмманация Будды Шакьямуни, то тут Вы почему-то уже не верите. Где логика?

Далее, про то, в скольки мирских сферах может проявляться Бодхисаттва того, или иного уровня можно почитать, к примеру у Гампопы.




> + Я так понимаю, что отрывок - из махаянской сутры. После перлов с вегетарианским промоушеном в некоторых сутрах Махаяны я бы в первую очередь озаботился иследованием аутентичности данной сутры, ее целостностью и неискаженностью. Иначе может оказаться, что эти пассажи - не более чем поздние вставки пылких верующих...


То есть аутентичностью Калама-сутты, я так понимаю Вы уже озаботились и нашли неопровержимые доказательства ее подлинности?

----------


## PampKin Head

> А с "не верить, что Гараб Дордже - это эманация Будды Шакьямуни" такая же история... 1) проверить вы не можете; 2) не совсем понятно, какая польза от такого знания другими и вам. Почему не верите то, если нет никаких оснований для этого?


http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=SP5qTPGx9Oo




> Класс. А кто Вам сказал, что данное учение изложено Бодхисаттвой 10-го Бхуми? - Авторитетный для Вас лама. Странно ведь получается - в аутентичности учения Вы не сомневаетесь, так как это лама сказал, но когда лама говорит, что Гараб Дордже - эмманация Будды Шакьямуни, то тут Вы почему-то уже не верите. Где логика?


Как такой лама? В сутре написано. В качестве рабочей гипотезы вполне можно принять такое.




> Далее, про то, в скольки мирских сферах может проявляться Бодхисаттва того, или иного уровня можно почитать, к примеру у Гампопы.


речь шла не о Бодхисаттвах (которые Арья), а о Буддах.




> То есть аутентичностью Калама-сутты, я так понимаю Вы уже озаботились и нашли неопровержимые доказательства ее подлинности?


Я для себя нашел, пользуясь 
http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=SP5qTPGx9Oo

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Ага, только в вашем выборе такая дурацкая гипотеза вылазит, что Учителя нам врут, или сами непонимают о чем они... удачи вам с таким отношением :Smilie:

----------


## Yeshe

Сообщение Yeshe удалено Модератор.Дзогчен

*Yeshe - 1е предупреждение, и всем остальным: ПРЕКРАТИЛИ БЕЗОСНОВАТЕЛЬНЫЕ И БЕЗАДРЕСНЫЕ СОМНЕНИЯ В СТОРОНУ БУДДИЙСКИХ НАСТАВНИКОВ!
Здесь никто ещё заслугами не вышел ПУБЛИЧНО РАССУЖДАТЬ о квалификации лам. 

2 All
Осенний синдром начался??? Больше потрындеть неочем? Если треды не перейдут в конструктивное русло, они будут закрыты - последнее предупреждение!*

----------


## PampKin Head

Сообщение PampKin Head удалено Модератор.Дзогчен

----------


## PampKin Head

Сообщение PampKin Head удалено Модератор.Дзогчен

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

2 PampKin Head

//Только бы понять, в ком безадресно и безосновательно не сомневаться//

Ни в ком. Эта тема как таковая в этом разделе оффтоп.
Тема закрыта.

----------

